# Futurity 350 mile Race



## TheLaw818

I am starting this post so we can discuss question, concerns and or comments for this Futurity. 

Real chance to win cash-It will pay 1st to 40th place. I'm at the short end of the race. Our club list the race at 350 miles..We will Vaccinate, treat for respiratory, canker etc... This is a very tough race, the birds are released from Woodland California will make there way down south going through Merced,Fresno,Bakersfield-all flat, when they approach Gorman-Grape Vine they will encounter the hole in the wall which they will climb a mountain and be about 50-63 miles from home. The hole in the wall is where I do all my base training from, at least once a week they will be tossed from here. They will know this area like they know the loft... I don't fly piegons alone.It's myself, my brother and my dad whom spends the most time with the birds. For the sake of this message I'd say he spends about 35-40 hours a week out of 40 hours. He is with the birds religiously- We joke and call him the Pigeon Father... Cause this is his life, he absolutely loves the birds 20 plus years with Pigeons... My brother and I spend about 30-35 hours a week with the birds again that's out a 40 hour work week. Trust me we spend a lot more but for the sake of this discussion I based it on 40...This for us is a family event and we take great pride in what we do as a family. We want to win simple as that.....

Here are the members-
*List- and band numbers as of 1/6/14

2.)V-John-( 990-991)
3.)Kastle Loft-(1196-1197)
4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177) 
15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
17.)Redtop-(1179-1180)
18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)
*

Here is every ones band numbers. They where given randomly according to name on paper I gave to the club.
This list is only for the people that I have handles for on this site. We have a handful that never sent me a handle, PLEASE DO SO [email protected]...
I would like to include everyone on this list who is participating. I am waiting back for responses. I will then send them a link register and become one of us..

Phone number-818-453-1227

Shipping of the birds will be to 
RRLofts
15703 Mayall st
North Hills,Ca 91343

Before you ship-please let me know email me, call me, text me just let me know when you plan on shipping.


----------



## conditionfreak

I am in for two bands/birds.

I do not believe there will be a 2014 PTC.

I will email you and find out about how to make payment, and if I can have two perchs reserved.

I promise to not complain about the performance, (or lack thereof) concerning my birds. All I ask is that they be treated as if they are made of pure gold. Even though they will be blue.


----------



## The_Rookie

Can't wait!!


----------



## Kastle Loft

As mentioned previously, I'll send two.

David


----------



## V-John

Sounds good. Count us in.


----------



## drifter

I'm not clear on how many bands we're allowed, is it one or two?


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> I am in for two bands/birds.
> 
> I do not believe there will be a 2014 PTC.
> 
> I will email you and find out about how to make payment, and if I can have two perchs reserved.
> 
> I promise to not complain about the performance, (or lack thereof) concerning my birds. All I ask is that they be treated as if they are made of pure gold. Even though they will be blue.


LMAO- Trust they will be treated just like I treat my own team- gold with a little blue... I got you down for 2 buddy....I have to give my buddy Don Campbell a call I'm sure he will be in too....


----------



## TheLaw818

drifter said:


> I'm not clear on how many bands we're allowed, is it one or two?


email me at [email protected]...


----------



## TheLaw818

drifter said:


> I'm not clear on how many bands we're allowed, is it one or two?


At this time we have a soft limit of 2 birds/bands-Email if you need more or less..


----------



## jwbriggs

I'm in with two also. Email sent.


----------



## TheLaw818

jwbriggs said:


> I'm in with two also. Email sent.


Got you buddy!


----------



## Flapdoodle

I want to send two birds


----------



## soundmajorr

Any checks that are sent to us, please make them out to "FVC SPECIAL EVENTS".


----------



## pigeon is fun

bud,
two for me.


----------



## TheLaw818

pigeon is fun said:


> bud,
> two for me.


Got you down for 2 send me and email.. [email protected]


----------



## ThePigeonShack

When are the birds due at your place?


----------



## ThePigeonShack

Im in for 2 bands I PM'd you already with my PayPal info


----------



## soundmajorr

To those that have made contact by email and were confirmed. Payments are due by January 1st at the latest. Once the bands are purchased and mailed back, we will accept birds anytime after that. We will only be accepting so many birds, and we will come up with a deadline when the cut off is to send the birds by.


----------



## V-John

soundmajorr said:


> To those that have made contact by email and were confirmed. Payments are due by January 1st at the latest. Once the bands are purchased and mailed back, we will accept birds anytime after that. We will only be accepting so many birds, and we will come up with a deadline when the cut off is to send the birds by.


I have emailed and confirmed... What is the best way to pay? Check? Paypal? 
Thanks!


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey V-john you are confirmed. We have your email and confirmed. its up to you. Pay pal is pretty easy. ill have my brother email you with his paypal info. I apologize for the delay, since he just had surgery he checks his email throughout the day.


----------



## V-John

soundmajorr said:


> Hey V-john you are confirmed. We have your email and confirmed. its up to you. Pay pal is pretty easy. ill have my brother email you with his paypal info. I apologize for the delay, since he just had surgery he checks his email throughout the day.


Thank you for the quick response....
Tell your brother to worry about recuperating and not worry about it. I'm sure he'll get to it when he can.


----------



## drifter

Please reserve two spots for two birds for me per my email to you yesterday 12-11-20013.


----------



## V-John

With all of these requests, you might want to put up a list so people know when you are guys are full.
Not trying to be bossy, just a thought.


----------



## TheLaw818

V-John said:


> With all of these requests, you might want to put up a list so people know when you are guys are full.
> Not trying to be bossy, just a thought.


Hey buddy check your mail..

I will be emailing everyone who has agreed and confirmed today..


----------



## V-John

TheLaw818 said:


> Hey buddy check your mail..
> 
> I will be emailing everyone who has agreed and confirmed today..


I replied to the one you just sent. Thanks!


----------



## TheLaw818

Okay folks. check your mail-check your spam-those that have confirmed I sent you some information..


----------



## Kastle Loft

Thanks for taking the time to get that email so organized and thorough. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## jwbriggs

Email recieved


----------



## TheLaw818

For those of you who paid via email. I sent you an email


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> LMAO- Trust they will be treated just like I treat my own team- gold with a little blue... I got you down for 2 buddy....I have to give my buddy Don Campbell a call I'm sure he will be in too....


Oh krap! Now I have to shoot for second place. 

Oh wait. I have his stuff in my breeding loft. hmmm.... put me back in the hunt for 1st place.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Oh krap! Now I have to shoot for second place.
> 
> Oh wait. I have his stuff in my breeding loft. hmmm.... put me back in the hunt for 1st place.


LOL...what about a tie?


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Oh krap! Now I have to shoot for second place.
> 
> Oh wait. I have his stuff in my breeding loft. hmmm.... put me back in the hunt for 1st place.


check mail buddy..


----------



## TheLaw818

Okay folks- We are no longer taking birds in. For those whom confirmed you are good to go...


----------



## The_Rookie

Who made the list??


----------



## TheLaw818

I sent everyone a notice with info..I don't want to list specific names because not only do I have people here in it I also have relatives, friends etc...once I get all the birds in pmv'd medicated and so forth. I will then post pictures,band numbers...


----------



## V-John

Just wanted to say that I am looking forward to the race. It's a testament to you guys and your abilities in which your loft filled up so dang quick! It should be fun!


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> I sent everyone a notice with info..I don't want to list specific names because not only do I have people here in it I also have relatives, friends etc...once I get all the birds in pmv'd medicated and so forth. I will then post pictures,band numbers...


How do you feel about a list that only has the PT participants?


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> How do you feel about a list that only has the PT participants?


Sounds good- I'm in a Iittle pain right now..everyone whom is signed up and confirmed send. e a email with your pt name. i have a couple but just to make sure everyone resend.I will compile a list then post..bare with me today in a lot of pain.. posting this from my cell phone. Send to [email protected]


----------



## V-John

Do what you got to do to recover. The list can wait until whenever you are ready. I'm pretty sure I speak for David in that aspect as well.


----------



## TheLaw818

List-
1.)SouthTown Racers-
2.)V-John-Paid 2 perches
3.)Kastle Loft-Paid 2 perches
4.)Pigeon is Fun-
5.)Imorales4-
6.)ConditionFreak-Paid 2 perches

This list is only for the people that I have handles for on this site. We have a handful that never sent me a handle, PLEASE DO SO [email protected]...
I would like to include everyone on this list who is participating. I am waiting back for responses. I will then send them a link register and become one of us..


----------



## TheLaw818

V-John said:


> Do what you got to do to recover. The list can wait until whenever you are ready. I'm pretty sure I speak for David in that aspect as well.


Thanks John put its painful laying in bed and painful getting up lol go figure...


----------



## TheLaw818

TheLaw818 said:


> List-
> 1.)SouthTown Racers-
> 2.)V-John-Paid 2 perches
> 3.)Kastle Loft-Paid 2 perches
> 4.)Pigeon is Fun-
> 5.)Imorales4-
> 6.)ConditionFreak-Paid 2 perches
> 7.)ejb3810-
> 8.)The Pigeon Shack-paid 2 perches
> 9.)First to Hatch-paid 2 perches
> 
> 
> 
> This list is only for the people that I have handles for on this site. We have a handful that never sent me a handle, PLEASE DO SO [email protected]...
> I would like to include everyone on this list who is participating. I am waiting back for responses. I will then send them a link register and become one of us..


I will update as emails come in


----------



## Kastle Loft

Dude suck it up. I thought you would have had the birds out to 30 miles by now lol


----------



## First To Hatch

No idea what I'm going to send.


----------



## jwbriggs

V-John said:


> Just wanted to say that I am looking forward to the race. It's a testament to you guys and your abilities in which your loft filled up so dang quick! It should be fun!



Well Said!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## TheLaw818

Okay folks just updated the list. Was taking a nap- Meds kicked in and my brain kicked out lol....


----------



## The_Rookie

First To Hatch said:


> No idea what I'm going to send.


same here.


----------



## pigeon is fun

i e-mailed my info.
thanks


----------



## raftree3

V-John said:


> Do what you got to do to recover. The list can wait until whenever you are ready. I'm pretty sure I speak for David in that aspect as well.


John....I think I just got it.....the V is for Vizsla!


----------



## ERIC K

TheLaw818 said:


> Okay folks- We are no longer taking birds in. For those whom confirmed you are good to go...


If this is a club race are you telling us your entire club is full ? Or are you saying that you personally don't want any more birds ?

Are the birds that survive the series of races and makes the finial race property of the handler? 

Who won this race last year? and is there a web site for your club /combine ?

Do you have a list of handlers that still might have room in your club ?

Just a few question since you never posted the entire poster on the race.


----------



## TheLaw818

ERIC K said:


> If this is a club race are you telling us your entire club is full ? Or are you saying that you personally don't want any more birds ?
> 
> Are the birds that survive the series of races and makes the finial race property of the handler?
> 
> Who won this race last year? and is there a web site for your club /combine ?
> 
> Do you have a list of handlers that still might have room in your club ?
> 
> Just a few question since you never posted the entire poster on the race.


I will gladly ship birds back to whom ever wants them. Of course you pay return shipping.. The race was won by Marty Ladin-as shown in the flyer- Good luck getting him or any other flyer to race birds for you. Marty , Rusty, We be two etc.. have a clientele that is of bieche, CL Gage etc.. and they only take in a handful. You could look up on the AU website Fernando Valley Club. We don't have a website for the futurity race if thats what you are asking. We have a website for the snowbird classic which is 5 birds for 1500 entry... Hope this answers your questions


----------



## TheLaw818

ERIC K said:


> If this is a club race are you telling us your entire club is full ? Or are you saying that you personally don't want any more birds ?
> 
> Is my club full? I have no idea but I know what it takes to win and I will not over crowd my loft for the sake of a few more birds. One sick bird is a loft full of sick birds- not good for racing. My loft will have about 40-50 bands remember I stated that this forum isn't the only place I will be getting birds from. Myself I purchased 10 bands, my family members have purchased 10 plus bands...
> I will do what is needed to do to win.
> 
> If a list of handlers comes out I will post it.


----------



## TheLaw818

Question: are you participating on this race? Please remind me I may have missed something?


----------



## italianbird101

TheLaw818 said:


> email me at [email protected]...


I should have waited till I read to the end, before Sending e-mail


----------



## TheLaw818

italianbird101 said:


> I should have waited till I read to the end, before Sending e-mail


its cool.. whats going on did all your question get answered?


----------



## Crazy Pete

TheLaw818 said:


> I will gladly ship birds back to whom ever wants them. Of course you pay return shipping.. The race was won by Marty Ladin-as shown in the flyer- Good luck getting him or any other flyer to race birds for you. Marty , Rusty, We be two etc.. have a clientele that is of bieche, CL Gage etc.. and they only take in a handful. You could look up on the AU website Fernando Valley Club. We don't have a website for the futurity race if thats what you are asking. We have a website for the snowbird classic which is 5 birds for 1500 entry... Hope this answers your questions


I can see why people would rather have Bieche birds over mine. He is well known and is a member of the Master breeders group, and has a lot of champion birds. I've never reported to the AU but once for Champion bird in 30 years. But my birds finished ahead of his for the last 2 years in South Africa.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> I can see why people would rather have Bieche birds over mine. He is well known and is a member of the Master breeders group, and has a lot of champion birds. I've never reported to the AU but once for Champion bird in 30 years. But my birds finished ahead of his for the last 2 years in South Africa.
> Dave


Send them over lol......I have a friendly bragging rights with my buddy Marty.. I told him this year we are cleaning the top.. He laughs and says bring it on.....


----------



## First To Hatch

I hope you do well with what I send you, all I can say is that I do well with them, no idea how others will do flying my birds.


----------



## TheLaw818

First To Hatch said:


> I hope you do well with what I send you, all I can say is that I do well with them, no idea how others will do flying my birds.


I promise we will do the best to our abilities. The birds will be conditioned, taken care of and know our line of flight.We will challenge the birds-They will be road tested once all said and done. Train, train and more training only way to get them ready. Everything in our power we will do. We can't promise we will have no loses-cause we will-we just have to minimize and properly train..


----------



## conditionfreak

Hey Law. First question: Is 818 a badge number?

Second and more important question: For some reason, the info about this event that you keep trying to send me in emails, is not getting to me. Don't know why.

Could you just tell me the dates when you will be accepting birds for this event. That is all I really need to know. Of course, later on I will need a phone number and address for the shipping. You can do that via email, down the road.

I am going to try to send one bird from birds I got from Don Campbell, and one bird from a mating of two birds that are actually on my flying team. It will be the first time in thirty years that I will have bred birds from my racing team. Usually my breeders are not my racers. But are instead, from prisoners obtained from around the world.

Kind of dumb, I know. But that is how I have always rolled. Racers race and breeders breed.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Hey Law. First question: Is 818 a badge number?
> 
> Second and more important question: For some reason, the info about this event that you keep trying to send me in emails, is not getting to me. Don't know why.
> 
> Could you just tell me the dates when you will be accepting birds for this event. That is all I really need to know. Of course, later on I will need a phone number and address for the shipping. You can do that via email, down the road.
> 
> I am going to try to send one bird from birds I got from Don Campbell, and one bird from a mating of two birds that are actually on my flying team. It will be the first time in thirty years that I will have bred birds from my racing team. Usually my breeders are not my racers. But are instead, from prisoners obtained from around the world.
> 
> Kind of dumb, I know. But that is how I have always rolled. Racers race and breeders breed.


check your PM...
818 is the city of my residence. I will post my address in the first thread.


----------



## ERIC K

To be honest with you Law I'm not interested in supporting your club or entering my birds in your race. I asked for support for our club from the PT folks last year and only 2 people decided to . I personally think our club and myself did justice for the birds that were sent in and the guys from PT placed 11th and 14th in the finial race. I guess our pot wasn't big enough to draw the big names but we still had some fun . I can tell you that the top 15 pigeons have names in there pedigrees starting with VanLoon, Bolle, Houben, Klaas, Drapa, VanHoutte, VerBruggen, Schellens, Ludo, Janssen, just to name a few and I guess Topo ,Ikon,and Konstantin are old news to your club but here their Grand and great Grand babies are still flying and winning. I don't think we had birds from Don Campbell but I'm sure we had birds from Campbell Strange, in fact I just picked a bird up the other day that's bred in part out of his loft. It will be fun watching how you handle this since your sliding in on the back of the PT race just a little.


----------



## TheLaw818

ERIC K said:


> To be honest with you Law I'm not interested in supporting your club or entering my birds in your race. I asked for support for our club from the PT folks last year and only 2 people decided to . I personally think our club and myself did justice for the birds that were sent in and the guys from PT placed 11th and 14th in the finial race. I guess our pot wasn't big enough to draw the big names but we still had some fun . I can tell you that the top 15 pigeons have names in there pedigrees starting with VanLoon, Bolle, Houben, Klaas, Drapa, VanHoutte, VerBruggen, Schellens, Ludo, Janssen, just to name a few and I guess Topo ,Ikon,and Konstantin are old news to your club but here their Grand and great Grand babies are still flying and winning. I don't think we had birds from Don Campbell but I'm sure we had birds from Campbell Strange, in fact I just picked a bird up the other day that's bred in part out of his loft. It will be fun watching how you handle this since your sliding in on the back of the PT race just a little.


Sliding in on the PT Race? Why don't you hold the pt since its a major concern to you? Not that I have to explain myself to you or anyone else but look here. My club is offering folks the opportunity to participate your choice if you don't want too simple as that. Makes no sense that you want nothing to do with it yet you have to add your two cents. Like I stated once before and will do again Myself, my dad and my brother will be running this.. Thank you for your concerns...


----------



## TheLaw818

ERIC K said:


> To be honest with you Law I'm not interested in supporting your club or entering my birds in your race. I asked for support for our club from the PT folks last year and only 2 people decided to . I personally think our club and myself did justice for the birds that were sent in and the guys from PT placed 11th and 14th in the finial race. I guess our pot wasn't big enough to draw the big names but we still had some fun . I can tell you that the top 15 pigeons have names in there pedigrees starting with VanLoon, Bolle, Houben, Klaas, Drapa, VanHoutte, VerBruggen, Schellens, Ludo, Janssen, just to name a few and I guess Topo ,Ikon,and Konstantin are old news to your club but here their Grand and great Grand babies are still flying and winning. I don't think we had birds from Don Campbell but I'm sure we had birds from Campbell Strange, in fact I just picked a bird up the other day that's bred in part out of his loft. It will be fun watching how you handle this since your sliding in on the back of the PT race just a little.


[/QUOTE] Originally Posted by ERIC K
If this is a club race are you telling us your entire club is full ? Or are you saying that you personally don't want any more birds ?

Are the birds that survive the series of races and makes the finial race property of the handler?

Who won this race last year? and is there a web site for your club /combine ?

Do you have a list of handlers that still might have room in your club ?

Just a few question since you never posted the entire poster on the race.
[/QUOTE]

Question to you are we here to start trouble or show support for us all competing? These are your two post correct? I did email you giving you 2 spots as well didn't I?


----------



## Xueoo

Put me on reserve if someone backs out. 

I've been eyeing the snowbird race for years, but, I'd always thought of what you posted about the flyers having regular clients and maybe the attention wouldn't be spread out evenly with the rest of the unknown birds. 

The futurity race is a good race for the low entry fee. It's a cheaper race to test birds.


----------



## TheLaw818

Xueoo said:


> Put me on reserve if someone backs out.
> 
> I've been eyeing the snowbird race for years, but, I'd always thought of what you posted about the flyers having regular clients and maybe the attention wouldn't be spread out evenly with the rest of the unknown birds.
> 
> The futurity race is a good race for the low entry fee. It's a cheaper race to test birds.


No problem buddy send me a email.

Entry fee 5 birds for $1,500 - no perch fee - no single bird entries

5 handlers to receive 1 bird each from 5 bird package - breeder’s choice

Only accepting 100 - 5 bird packages (500 total birds) then race will be closed

$10,000 to 1st bird clocked at each of the 5 lofts - no matter what position in race

$10,000 1st overall winner - paid in clocking order. 50 total prizes

1st bird clocked at each loft also gets corresponding capital prize

Race 325 miles, flown on I-15 race course last weekend of January 2015

Accepting birds from April 1 2014 to July 1, 2014. Replacement birds until August 1, 2014

Breeder owns bird(s) birds after race - must make arrangements for pickup/ship

Easy payment plan send $750 with birds and $750 due on August 1, 2014

All prizes 70% - 30% split breeder/handler

All money goes to capital prizes - 15% taken out for expenses

All prizes based on 100 packages (500 birds)


----------



## conditionfreak

I don't understand why this "feud" suddenly reared its ugly head?

Doesn't make sense.

Surely you are not jealous Eric, about people entering this contest, that did not enter your contest. That would not make any sense to me whatsoever.

Do you somehow feel slighted because I entered this contest and did not enter your contest? I certainly hope not. That would be really petty.

Some of us are entering this event because there is not a 2014 PTC planned. Not because we favor one over the other. These things (along with their shipping) cost money and not everyone has the finances or breeding abilities to enter every event that comes along here.

I just don't understand why you are attacking Law818 and this event. Just doesn't make any sense.

I am not picking sides. I am just not understanding why this is happening. Both of you may be the nicest guys in the world. Or both of you may be closet monsters. I don't know. But what I do know is that this "attack" is uncalled for, IMO.

When I hosted the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic, you did not enter it. Yet, I did not attack you nor go on a rant about your not participating in it.

And it was free.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> I don't understand why this "feud" suddenly reared its ugly head?
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> 
> Surely you are not jealous Eric, about people entering this contest, that did not enter your contest. That would not make any sense to me whatsoever.
> 
> Do you somehow feel slighted because I entered this contest and did not enter your contest? I certainly hope not. That would be really petty.
> 
> Some of us are entering this event because there is not a 2014 PTC planned. Not because we favor one over the other. These things (along with their shipping) cost money and not everyone has the finances or breeding abilities to enter every event that comes along here.
> 
> I just don't understand why you are attacking Law818 and this event. Just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I am not picking sides. I am just not understanding why this is happening. Both of you may be the nicest guys in the world. Or both of you may be closet monsters. I don't know. But what I do know is that this "attack" is uncalled for, IMO.
> 
> When I hosted the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic, you did not enter it. Yet, I did not attack you nor go on a rant about your not participating in it.
> 
> And it was free.


Hopefully we can squash it and Eric my offer is still open to you buddy.. If you want some perches I got two for you...


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Some of us are entering this event because there is not a 2014 PTC planned. Not because we favor one over the other. These things (along with their shipping) cost money and not everyone has the finances or breeding abilities to enter every event that comes along here.


That's pretty much why I am entering. I was hoping that a few other PT members would jump in but even if they didn't, I was happy to enter the race after having gotten to know Law818 a little better and the fact that it's relatively affordable. I had, on paper at least, set aside a little money and a couple of birds for a PT race if anyone had stepped up.

The struggle (and fun) now will be to decide which two birds to send. 

Nest mates? The results of the two birds might give me a better representation of the parents. 

Birds from two different pairings? Allows me to spread different pairings around to more lofts, but what if I choose the wrong birds out of the nest? 

New, untested pair or not?

hmmmmm.


----------



## Xueoo

The payout on these futurity races isn't much unless you're one of the top finishers. It's good for testing birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

Xueoo said:


> The payout on these futurity races isn't much unless you're one of the top finishers. It's good for testing birds.


This works fine for me. Because if you ain't 1st. You ain't first.


----------



## Kastle Loft

How many birds are typically in this race?


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey kastle. Last year they sold about 600 futurity bands. I dont have an exact number of how many futurity bands made the race. It was estimated about 200-300, I know that's a big range. They allow regular bands to be shipped to this race as well. The total amount of birds shipped including futurity and regular bands was 375. 

This past year was a tough race. 20 of the first 59 birds were futurity bands. 1st bird in the race was a regular band, and the speed was 1354.147 ypm. 

Hope this answers any questions. Feel free to ask more if you have any.


----------



## Kastle Loft

soundmajorr said:


> Hey kastle. Last year they sold about 600 futurity bands. I dont have an exact number of how many futurity bands made the race. It was estimated about 200-300, I know that's a big range. They allow regular bands to be shipped to this race as well. The total amount of birds shipped including futurity and regular bands was 375.
> 
> This past year was a tough race. 20 of the first 59 birds were futurity bands. 1st bird in the race was a regular band, and the speed was 1354.147 ypm.
> 
> Hope this answers any questions. Feel free to ask more if you have any.


Exactly what I was wondering, thanks for the detailed answer.


----------



## pigeon is fun

TheLaw818 said:


> I promise we will do the best to our abilities. The birds will be conditioned, taken care of and know our line of flight.We will challenge the birds-They will be road tested once all said and done. Train, train and more training only way to get them ready. Everything in our power we will do. We can't promise we will have no loses-cause we will-we just have to minimize and properly train..


I have friend that friends with the RRLofts and yes, they trained the birds pretty well and religiously. Three of them working at the birds around the clock and thats an advantage IMHO.


----------



## First To Hatch

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Crazy Pete

How many years has this race been going on and has the Law ever won it.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> How many years has this race been going on and has the Law ever won it.
> Dave


This race has been going on for years beyond my birth. I have never won it, as this is my 3rd racing . My brother and I have 3 years of racing my father has over 20 years in the sport.. Mostly back east New York


----------



## soundmajorr

Just to Piggy back off his answer. We did not ship any futurity birds last year to this race. We sent 15 birds to this race. Had any of those birds been futurity bands we would have placed two birds in the money. As far as other results go we won two races back to back, and have countless other top 10% and 20% finishes.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well I see that SouthTown is going to have birds in it maybe you will win this year. I may have missed it, do you use light or dark or have any other tricks up your sleeve?
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Southtown does have great birds. I am actually breeding from one that did well for me last year. placed 3 birds in the top 10 on the first race. I won that race with a different blood line of mine. 

We use the light system. we will pull the 9th and 10th to make sure there is a full wing when the races count. We believe in training the birds hard without going over board. We clean all of our lofts daily. We use a good pro biotic from siegels, we use winsmore for vitamins. we pmv the birds at weening. also preventative treatment against canker, worming, and respiratory. Loft fly daily when weather permits.


----------



## ERIC K

Law, thanks for the offer to get band and birds in your loft but I will respectfully have to pass on this fine offer. Most of my breeding this year will be new and experimental and I wouldn't want to slow the flock down with duds. 

As far as anyone who wants to or is entered into your clubs race I wish them good luck and Law , maybe this will be your year to win with the help of the PT folks. I know there is some fine pigeons in this crowd.

PT 2014... Are you crazy !!! I'm just glad I clocked Ace and V-Johns birds in our race. The pressure off me now.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Good sounds like you have every thing covered.
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

As far as good care and good training and good birds, yes its covered lol. will do our best to keep losses to a minimum and win some races or place high for everyone involved.


----------



## Pigeon0446

Hey Law, a couple of guys from your club donated birds to the IF Start Up Auction we had at my club today. There was a bird from Rusty and a bird from Cecil Romero. Cecil has sent some real nice birds to my clubs LBRA the past few years. I bought them and flew them but haven't had any luck this year I lost one in the LBRA and the other in a 150 a couple weeks b4 the LBRA. But since a couple of guys from out there supported us I was thinking of sending birds out to your race. I saw on the FVC website it says if you buy 10 you get an 11th free does that go for out of area guys as well. And when is the deadline to buy bands as an out of area breeder? I usually don't send bird out to races but this year with the IF Convention here I might send birds out depending on how many birds are placed with me for the Convention. Because I don't want to miss a year of breeding but I don't want to get overcrowded either you know.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Being on the short end have you ever tried evening training to motivate your birds. I'm 20+ miles short and can win a lot of races doing this.
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Pigeon. Im happy Rusty and Cecil supported your club. They are definitely great pigeon guys. Rusty has some big name birds in his loft. The information on our website pertaining to purchasing 10 bands get the 11th free, I can't positively answer. That was pertaining to 2013 futurity. There is a good chance it will rollover, but i can't assure it. And I do believe it would apply to out of area breeders as well. I dont know if there is a deadline and when it would be. I can tell you that last year they were still selling bands late into april. The race was second week of november. So the real question is how late do you want to band birds for this race. Too late and the birds may be too young.


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey pete. I actually did let a bird or two pair up. The first bird home for me in the 350 was paired, and is currently on eggs as we speak. Could be he was motivated.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Flying a hen to eggs that are pippin or a cock to 10 day old babies is a lot of motivation, I did that in the Mid West Classic in 2011, the Topeka race 4th place with over 3300 birds.
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey pete. Did you specifically pair the birds up for that race? Good job on the results bud, that's a big achievement.


----------



## Crazy Pete

soundmajorr said:


> Hey pete. Did you specifically pair the birds up for that race? Good job on the results bud, that's a big achievement.


Yes I had the cock on 10 or 12 day old babies just for the race, and my 30th place bird was a hen on eggs. The report said it was a cock but it is a hen.
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Great job. Very great job. Definitely something to consider


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Count me in for 2 bands.


----------



## conditionfreak

I believe you missed the boat, Rolling Thunder.


----------



## The_Rookie

Did you guys started breeding for this yet or is everyone waiting for the bands?


----------



## V-John

The_Rookie said:


> Did you guys started breeding for this yet or is everyone waiting for the bands?


My birds are together now just trying to figure out what to send, among other plans. Hoping to work something out with another flyer.


----------



## The_Rookie

V-John said:


> My birds are together now just trying to figure out what to send, among other plans. Hoping to work something out with another flyer.


I still have no idea what to send. I have one pair in mind but hopefully they paired up quick.


----------



## Kastle Loft

The_Rookie said:


> Did you guys started breeding for this yet or is everyone waiting for the bands?


Mine are on eggs. They were a bit faster than I expected, but it's fine. I doubt I'll send this first round to this race, but some of them will go out to other races this early.

I have no idea which ones I want to send!

I posted my pairings if anyone wants to help LOL. Every mating is new, and this is the first year for many of the Gabys.


----------



## The_Rookie

Kastle Loft said:


> Mine are on eggs. They were a bit faster than I expected, but it's fine. I doubt I'll send this first round to this race, but some of them will go out to other races this early.
> 
> I have no idea which ones I want to send!
> 
> I posted my pairings if anyone wants to help LOL. Every mating is new, and this is the first year for many of the Gabys.


When don't you send the first round? Just wondering.


----------



## First To Hatch

Kastle Loft said:


> Mine are on eggs. They were a bit faster than I expected, but it's fine. I doubt I'll send this first round to this race, but some of them will go out to other races this early.
> 
> I have no idea which ones I want to send!
> 
> I posted my pairings if anyone wants to help LOL. Every mating is new, and this is the first year for many of the Gabys.


I'd say pair 4 because we know they can fly Don's birds! I think I will send nest mates because I don't want to send a pigeon from each nest and then end up sending the wrong one!! I've only had it happen a handful of times where nest mates both turn out good, a lot of times what happens with me is one is good and the other is not so good. I will be sending from untested pairs but tested pigeons we will see what happens.


----------



## Kastle Loft

The_Rookie said:


> When don't you send the first round? Just wondering.


I really just don't want to be the first birds in the loft.


----------



## Kastle Loft

First To Hatch said:


> I'd say pair 4 because we know they can fly Don's birds! I think I will send nest mates because I don't want to send a pigeon from each nest and then end up sending the wrong one!! I've only had it happen a handful of times where nest mates both turn out good, a lot of times what happens with me is one is good and the other is not so good. I will be sending from untested pairs but tested pigeons we will see what happens.


Pair 4 is actually at the top of the list. Maybe pair 1. They have the best credentials. I'd like to see what Pair 2 could do in a tough race, though.


----------



## The_Rookie

Kastle Loft said:


> I really just don't want to be the first birds in the loft.


Is this a bad thing or good thing?


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> I really just don't want to be the first birds in the loft.


Hey Kastle regardless your birds are going to be first cause I wont except birds until yours have arrived lol..Just playing.. Before anyone sends birds I will have 10-15 of my own before hand in the loft buddy..


----------



## jwbriggs

Mine will probably be there early also, all my pairs are down on eggs right now.


----------



## The_Rookie

TheLaw818 said:


> Hey Kastle regardless your birds are going to be first cause I wont except birds until yours have arrived lol..Just playing.. Before anyone sends birds I will have 10-15 of my own before hand in the loft buddy..


If you get birds early are you going to trap train them first?


----------



## raftree3

Kastle Loft said:


> I really just don't want to be the first birds in the loft.


I'm not so sure being first in the loft is a bad thing. I got 6 rotation birds last year over a three week period before my own were weaned or I got any others. A friend told me those first few would have a chance to bond with me as they realized I was there source of food and water. It worked out that those were the easiest to trap train and settle and stayed through the series. Maybe it had nothing to do with it but I wouldn't be concerned about being first. As to your pairs....I'm a big fan of the Kannibals Golds.


----------



## soundmajorr

Just to let you guys know, we will have birds in the loft by the time you guys send birds. I will have two eggs hatching in 3 days. and within another 5-7 days another 23 eggs hatching. so we will have alot of early hatches that we will be settling and trap training by the time your birds arrive. 

One main concern is this. The sooner we get everyone to pay for their bands the sooner we can make the purchase for the bands and send them to you guys who are involved. Then from there totally up to you when you chose to send us the birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

Forgive my ignorance. But is Law818 and soundmajorr of the same family and lofts?

If so, I missed that somehow.


----------



## Kastle Loft

raftree3 said:


> As to your pairs....I'm a big fan of the Kannibals Golds.


Then maybe that's what I need to send to the AU race, huh?


----------



## Kastle Loft

The_Rookie said:


> Is this a bad thing or good thing?


I guess it just depends. Looks like for this race it will be just fine. Some people hold their early birds in the loft too long and they are easier to loose when settling. I just wanted to make sure they had birds in the loft ready to wean by the time I sent mine. Which it sounds like they will. 

So I guess I can send some off my first round if the bands arrive in time. If not, that's fine, I'll have the next round coming 20 days later.


----------



## Kastle Loft

soundmajorr said:


> Just to let you guys know, we will have birds in the loft by the time you guys send birds. I will have two eggs hatching in 3 days. and within another 5-7 days another 23 eggs hatching. so we will have alot of early hatches that we will be settling and trap training by the time your birds arrive.


Great to know, thanks! Let us know when you ship those bands out.


----------



## V-John

conditionfreak said:


> Forgive my ignorance. But is Law818 and soundmajorr of the same family and lofts?
> 
> If so, I missed that somehow.


I think so... That's what I'm guessing anyways.


----------



## raftree3

Kastle Loft said:


> Then maybe that's what I need to send to the AU race, huh?


Winners please!!!


----------



## pigeon is fun

conditionfreak said:


> Forgive my ignorance. But is Law818 and soundmajorr of the same family and lofts?
> 
> If so, I missed that somehow.


Yes. Siblings. Part of R and R Lofts.


----------



## soundmajorr

Hello everyone. Yes the Law818 is my brother, and MH flyer is my father. we all fly under the same loft RR loft as a family.


----------



## Crazy Pete

How big is the loft? any way we can get a pic of the loft, doesn't really make that much difference but you know how much we like pics on this site.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> How big is the loft? any way we can get a pic of the loft, doesn't really make that much difference but you know how much we like pics on this site.
> Dave


Let me see what I have on my computer. We have two lofts at this time, will be putting up another once I am able to start walking around.


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> How big is the loft? any way we can get a pic of the loft, doesn't really make that much difference but you know how much we like pics on this site.
> Dave


Let me see what I have on my computer. We have two lofts at this time, will be putting up another once I am able to start walking around.
The first loft is 10x10, the second flyer loft is 8x12...
The 10x10 is the loft we will be extending to 25x10...


----------



## TheLaw818

TheLaw818 said:


> Let me see what I have on my computer. We have two lofts at this time, will be putting up another once I am able to start walking around.
> The first loft is 10x10, the second flyer loft is 8x12...
> The 10x10 is the loft we will be extending to 25x10...


We also have a breeding loft 8x8..Don't have pictures at this time.


----------



## TheLaw818

here is the breeding loft


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks, nice looking lofts they look well taken care of.
Dave


----------



## MH Flyer

*loft*

Additional loft,Will extend soon.


----------



## jwbriggs

Nice looking setup. Well kept with active "Security" force.


----------



## First To Hatch

California must be nice I'm over here enjoying my two feet of snow.


----------



## TheLaw818

The loft to the left will be extended to 25x10, thus why we have a tarp on top. We where installing a ventilation system at the time. The dog is a perfect guard dog well trained-enough said about that lol.....When the loft is complete it will have a small office, breeding pen, flying pen and a old bird pen-with room to spare.


----------



## TheLaw818

jwbriggs said:


> Nice looking setup. Well kept with active "Security" force.


Thank you sir...


----------



## TheLaw818

First To Hatch said:


> California must be nice I'm over here enjoying my two feet of snow.


2 feet- wow must be freezing
where do you stay?


----------



## First To Hatch

TheLaw818 said:


> 2 feet- wow must be freezing
> where do you stay?


Inside lol


----------



## TheLaw818

First To Hatch said:


> Inside lol


LMFAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Kastle Loft

They look great guys. So clean and tidy!


----------



## doveman2

nice looking lofts. and I do like the security force you have. putting my birds together soon. good luck in the race to all. and everyone have a Merry Christmas Richie


----------



## First To Hatch

You guys are on the ball I bet that Christmas email got everyone all hyped up even more for this race!!


----------



## TheLaw818

I hope everyone is hyped....If not........ your in the wrong sport. I love the challenge on race day-the intensity, the anguish of calculating where the birds should be-why aren't they home? Calling my buddy Marty Ladin you got any in? whats the word what do you got for me? Having Marty respond by saying Frankie-you don't ever call me on race day- your driving me crazy..we hang up then he calls me back 15-20mins later--Asking me you got any in? lol Guess what I tell him-Marty you don't ever call me when we beat you lol oh how that pisses him off....This is why I race I love the competition, the training, the unknown and most important I love to win.....

Why do you guys love racing?


----------



## Pigeon0446

TheLaw818 said:


> I hope everyone is hyped....If not........ your in the wrong sport. I love the challenge on race day-the intensity, the anguish of calculating where the birds should be-why aren't they home? Calling my buddy Marty Ladin you got any in? whats the word what do you got for me? Having Marty respond by saying Frankie-you don't ever call me on race day- your driving me crazy..we hang up then he calls me back 15-20mins later--Asking me you got any in? lol Guess what I tell him-Marty you don't ever call me when we beat you lol oh how that pisses him off....This is why I race I love the competition, the training, the unknown and most important I love to win.....
> 
> Why do you guys love racing?


I just love seeing the birds come home and if they win it's a bonus. And I'm the exact opposite of you with the phone calls I leave my phone in the house on race day. I don't want to hear any bodies times for at least and hour after I clock. This way no matter if I'm the winner or in last place I fell like the winner for and an hour.  But in the hour I've already figured out what time everybody else has to have clocked to beat me so when I start hearing times I know exactly where I sit.


----------



## TheLaw818

For those that paid- We will be getting bands within the next couple of weeks. will keep you and the tread posted..


----------



## doveman2

this is my first out of area race. I am just a novice flyer. i get other peoples rejects but thats ok. I did get a few new ones. so be ware ! be vary a ware. I just love to see the birds fold their wings back and come shooting in AWSOME


----------



## doveman2

Thanks Law 818


----------



## Crazy Pete

Wow just did a google earth search of the race course I didn't think there was any place that flat in Ca. Now I understand why you call it the wall, to go from 200 ft in elevation to 3400 ft then hit a valley for the rest of the fly home, should be a great race. Do they usually have a head or a tail wind?
Dave


----------



## ThePigeonShack

I think most of the wind might be coming form the west... since we have a large mountain range on the east.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

Can't Wait..... My Breeders Are Paired....now Its Just A Waiting Game.


----------



## TheLaw818

teocallipittz said:


> Can't Wait..... My Breeders Are Paired....now Its Just A Waiting Game.


Those are a very nice pair. what are they?


----------



## TheLaw818

Just a reminder get your payments in Bands 
will be purchased Saturday 4th and shipped out Jan 6th.
If you have any questions or concerns please send a email asap...
Thank you all​


----------



## danny kilgore

*Here I come*

I'm in for two


----------



## danny kilgore

I want two also


----------



## TheLaw818

Okay Folks, I'm going to officially close band purchasing for those who spoke to me- I have you covered. Anyone else if you haven't sent payment its closed.


----------



## pigeon is fun

I hope my check made on time.


----------



## TheLaw818

pigeon is fun said:


> I hope my check made on time.


ya if you go to the first page you'll see your name updated..


----------



## TheLaw818

Here are the members-
List-
1.)SouthTown Racers-
2.)V-John-Paid 2 perches
3.)Kastle Loft-Paid 2 perches
4.)Pigeon is Fun-Paid 2 Perches
5.)Imorales4-
6.)ConditionFreak-Paid 2 perches
7.)ejb3810-Paid 2 perches
8.)The Pigeon Shack-paid 2 perches
9.)First to Hatch-paid 2 perches
10.)The_Rookie
11.)Crazy Pete-Paid 2 perches
12.)jwbriggs-Paid 2 bands
12.)gbhman-paid 2 bands
13.)Doveman2-
14.)Levi's Loft-
15.)drifter-Paid 2 perches
16.)Xueoo-
17.)Redtop-paid 2 perches
18.)KJ Racing- Paid


----------



## Kastle Loft

Sheesh. Matt's already first!  I give up.


----------



## Levi's Loft

This should be real interesting


----------



## TheLaw818

http://theloftreport.com/lloyd-felix-behind-the-gate/


----------



## TALON

^^^^^ Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## soundmajorr

Bands are here!!! They will be mailed out first thing tomorrow morning to everyone.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

How many Birds will be allowed to the race?


----------



## ThePigeonShack

TheLaw818 said:


> Those are a very nice pair. what are they?


Those are pair of Splash American Show Racers


----------



## The_Rookie

teocallipittz said:


> How many Birds will be allowed to the race?


How many do you want to send? Lol


----------



## The_Rookie

I think on the flyer it says up to 8 birds but I think it's to late. If you want to send more you can buy the ones I'm about to get Tony. If I'm still in it. Lol


----------



## TheLaw818

For those in the futurity race do you want me to post your band numbers up on the forum for your viewing? As soon as I get back from the post office I will put a post up letting you guys know they have been sent.


----------



## TheLaw818

Okay fellas the bands have been shipped, should arrive tomorrow or the following day for most....Depending on weather


----------



## TheLaw818

2.)V-John-( 990-991)
3.)Kastle Loft-(1196-1197)
4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
12.)gbhman-(1192-1193)
14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177) 
15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
17.)Redtop-(1179-1180)
18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)


Here is every ones band numbers. They where given randomly according to name on paper I gave to the club.


----------



## The_Rookie

Good luck everyone! May the best pigeon win!


----------



## ThePigeonShack

*Please give me a call*



TheLaw818 said:


> 2.)V-John-( 990-991)
> 3.)Kastle Loft-(1196-1197)
> 4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
> 6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
> 7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
> 8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
> 9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
> 11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
> 12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
> 12.)gbhman-(1192-1193)
> 14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
> 15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
> 17.)Redtop-(1179-1180)
> 18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)
> 
> 
> Here is every ones band numbers. They where given randomly according to name on paper I gave to the club.



Can you please give me a call 559-917-8098


----------



## pigeon is fun

I got my bands.
thanks


----------



## TheLaw818

Just taking a sample when do you guys think you will be sending birds back my way?


----------



## doveman2

middle to late March


----------



## Kastle Loft

Mid to late feb


----------



## ejb3810

Late March


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well I received your letter, with a whole in it and no bands. I'm calling the PO to see if they can find them, but I doubt if that will happen.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch

Middle to late march as well. Haven't got the bands yet as I'm probably the farthest away from you.


----------



## TheLaw818

Let me get a list of everyone who has gotten bands?


----------



## drifter

No bands received here either. Snail mail being what it is I would expect that the bands will arrive here later this week.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I have my doubts the PO will be able to find some thing as small as pigeon bands, so I hope you can sent 2 more. This time tape them inside the letter.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

drifter said:


> No bands received here either. Snail mail being what it is I would expect that the bands will arrive here later this week.


This being Friday this is later this week.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> I have my doubts the PO will be able to find some thing as small as pigeon bands, so I hope you can sent 2 more. This time tape them inside the letter.
> Dave


Actually they where double taped and double enveloped.


----------



## drifter

Crazy Pete said:


> This being Friday this is later this week.
> Dave


Yep, I realized that a few minutes after I posted. Then a few minutes later the postman showed up with a letter with the bands inside. It was a double envelope as The Law said but the envelope had about an inch and half tear where the bands had pushed through the envelope. Luckily the bands did not fall through the tear.


----------



## drifter

The bands were peeking through the torn place and I'm surprised they didn't fall out.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Yep mine have a whole in each envelope, the sort machines at the Post Office are unforgiving in how they work.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch

Got mine no holes or any problems, the best envelopes for shipping bands is those little ones with the bubbles on the inside they say.


----------



## ejb3810

Bands not received as of today.


----------



## Crazy Pete

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG8ULky-NwA

Is it any wonder that a letter with a band could get a little tore up, this machine is fast.
Dave


----------



## drifter

I wouldn't be surprised if some of the envelopes didn't get caught up and jammed in the sorting machines.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have not received bands yet.

When I have sent bands to others. The post office people told me that they need to be sent as something that has to be "cancelled" by hand. Instead of being "cancelled" by machine. Because of the thickness of the bands.

It incurs an additional .35 cents in cost when you have them sent as needing to be hand "cancelled".

At least, that was the additional cost a few years ago. May be more now.

I was told that with the thickness of the bands, in an envelope. It can cause them to be crushed, or can jam/damage the automated machines that stamp (cancel) them.

Hope it works out alright.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

Damn.......... so I guess I am not the only one with empty envelopes.....


----------



## ThePigeonShack

This means that the bands should have been seen at the process center, therefor they should have been noticed and collected


----------



## TheLaw818

teocallipittz said:


> This means that the bands should have been seen at the process center, therefor they should have been noticed and collected



Ya I spoke to the Santa Clarita processing office they are on the lookout.


----------



## Levi's Loft

Got my bands yesterday now the waiting game begins........


----------



## TheLaw818

gbhman said:


> Got my bands in the mail today with a ring of the doorbell... postage due. Stamped right on the envelope with $1.41 written next to it. Mail carrier said it's because of whatever is in the envelope being too thick. But seriously... $1.41 extra just because of that??? Anybody else get this screw charge or was it just me?


Hey buddy I got you what is your paypal address? send me a email to [email protected]. I will take care of you


----------



## The_Rookie

TheLaw818 said:


> Hey buddy I got you what is your paypal address? send me a email to [email protected]. I will take care of you


Great host!


----------



## TheLaw818

gbhman said:


> That's nice of you, but you really don't have to. I was more so just wondering why they wanted an extra charge because it was thicker, and if it happened to anyone else. Thanks for the offer though


Ya I have no explanation for that. When I took them to the post office they where all scanned one by one into the system. The lady helping me even stated this was fine and the thickness was perfect. So who knows.....Like I said brother I have no problem sending you some funds if you need...


----------



## conditionfreak

Received my bands today. Now to find something pretty to put them on.

What color pigeon goes good with purple?


----------



## jwbriggs

Haven't received mine yet, Thought grizzles would have looked good in purple but they got yellow instead. Held out as long as I could, had to use Vaseline to get the yellow on.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

Received my replacement bands yesterday

Thank you fellas


----------



## TheLaw818

gbhman said:


> TheLaw818... do you possibly have a reserve list for this race of people who didn't get in that wanted to? I'm asking because we had somewhat of a tragedy on my street and because of it I wont be breeding birds this year (not for a few months anyways)... so if possible I would like to pass along my bands to someone else who can and wanted to enter. Let me know. Thanks
> Steve


Hey buddy I don't but if something should come up I will gladly let you know. Sorry for your tragedy


----------



## The_Rookie

what? Futurity band for sale at a discount price? LOL. JK


----------



## TheLaw818

The_Rookie said:


> what? Futurity band for sale at a discount price? LOL. JK


lol....

too funny


----------



## The_Rookie

Damn very very tempting but now I'm low on funds.


----------



## TheLaw818

so I'm working on a futurity forum just for members whom joined to keep track, see pictures etc.. basically to get updates on a daily basis on the birds-


----------



## The_Rookie

Can non flyers see this link too or just for people in this race?


----------



## TheLaw818

Of course you can brother.. Your more than welcome


----------



## conditionfreak

What part of spring time does the hawk problem traditionally lesson in your area, TheLaw?


----------



## First To Hatch

A blog would be easier than a forum, just my opinion, trying to make it easier on you!


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> What part of spring time does the hawk problem traditionally lesson in your area, TheLaw?


Hawks they are always around. we where blessed didn't lose any birds last year to hawk attacks let hope for the same this year. The prior year lets just say the hawks had pickings LOL. .....


----------



## TheLaw818

First To Hatch said:


> A blog would be easier than a forum, just my opinion, trying to make it easier on you![/
> 
> I'll take that inti consideration. Thank you sir


----------



## The_Rookie

The two extra band can I just buy one? Just wondering?


----------



## TheLaw818

Okay fellas,
I sent out a email please read and register..You will be getting info from that site regarding the futurity.
Thank you


----------



## TheLaw818

How is breeding coming along? any birds with bands yet?


----------



## doveman2

cocks were driving hens then stopped. no eggs. could be the cold snap? or just have dumb birds


----------



## TheLaw818

doveman2 said:


> cocks were driving hens then stopped. no eggs. could be the cold snap? or just have dumb birds


That or it could be the color of the bands lol....Remove the bowl from the housing box, or maybe place a separator between them find out what motivates them to mate.


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> How is breeding coming along? any birds with bands yet?


I'll probably band mine in 2-3 days.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have not put my breeders together yet. Been too cold.


----------



## ERIC K

doveman2 said:


> cocks were driving hens then stopped. no eggs. could be the cold snap? or just have dumb birds


Don't know who you are friend but I was just at the Indianhead Country Combine meeting and everyone there was having the same problems with the cold. I had my birds together since Thanksgiving which came late this year and I only have 3 babies banded so far. A few more hatch out this past week and I lost the rest to the cold ( frozen and blank egg) and that Owl problem I had a while back. Most of my birds are driving again and many more have starting to lay eggs again but it's back to -3 tonight for 3 more days. I was hoping to get 2 rounds hatch out before the end of January but I'll be lucky to get 2 rounds out of most of my breeders if I don't have any more problems that is. The guys that start at Valentines day are going to be just as far this year as me trying to fight the extreme cold weather we're having this year.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

I have banded 28 chicks so far.


----------



## TheLaw818

Ya this weather across the country is something else, here in California super hot. Hope everything plays out and babies start to pop out.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Well, I just bought a sablon/janssen hen to mate to my sablon cook. Hopefully will pair up right away. Another new hen vandenabeele/art need/janssen to mate to kannibaal cock as a back up.


----------



## soundmajorr

This is pretty fun waiting for the birds to pair, eggs to hatch, and babies to band. Then trying to figure out what babies to band. What babies to send from what pair. Do you send off of a new pair you just bought specifically for the distance? Off of a pair you already know what your going to get? So many different possibilities.


----------



## First To Hatch

I was going to pair them up in two weeks because it was so nice but we are back to single digits and negative temperatures at night I am worried they won't pair up.


----------



## pigeon is fun

soundmajorr said:


> This is pretty fun waiting for the birds to pair, eggs to hatch, and babies to band. Then trying to figure out what babies to band. What babies to send from what pair. Do you send off of a new pair you just bought specifically for the distance? Off of a pair you already know what your going to get? So many different possibilities.


I totally got new birds. Overhaulin in a way. So excited what my new birds will produce.


----------



## pigeon is fun

I used to have pigeons just for fun and the new breeders i got now hopefully will produce fun and at the same time competitive.


----------



## soundmajorr

Pigeon are you getting in a club or just sending birds out and testing them?


----------



## pigeon is fun

soundmajorr said:


> Pigeon are you getting in a club or just sending birds out and testing them?


No extra time for a club. Work and family get the most of my time. I will send some birds to orange county flyers for futurity too and maybe fast eddie's late hatch race too. And yes, a good test for my new breeders especially FVC futurity where members are well known flyers not just in so.cal also in the US.


----------



## Kastle Loft

I just banded the 1st and 2nd place birds  They'll be on their way to Cali in a few weeks. They won't know what to do in temps above 10 degrees.


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> I just banded the 1st and 2nd place birds  They'll be on their way to Cali in a few weeks. They won't know what to do in temps above 10 degrees.


Nice-Getting them ready. We will start trapping next week. We should have 10+ yb ready to start learning.....


----------



## soundmajorr

Kastle was that a typo? did you mean to put you banded the 1st 2nd place bird? lol jk jk. I hope everyone could get 1st place lol. Kastle what did you decide to send?


----------



## Kastle Loft

Heck no that's no typo LOL! 1st AND 2nd place of course 

I'm sending my best, what else is there to send? (You'll like the blood, I promise).

In all seriousness, I really want to know how these birds do on that kind of course. They should do fine, considering how yours have done. I decided not to send nest mates, so who knows if I banded the best from each nest. Part of the fun . . .


----------



## soundmajorr

I promise I will like all the birds and family lines we get from everyone. Regardless of who it's from and what it is. Out course can range from fast to slow depending on conditions. I guess just like anywhere else. Most races are average though. But they do have to deal with some heat in the beginning. Some valleys and mountains. But we do have a great loft position and train pretty tough. I wish every bird could make it to the race and win haha. Not the name of te fam unfortunately.


----------



## conditionfreak

Would you recommend sprinters, long distance young birds, or middle distance birds?


----------



## soundmajorr

Middle distance.


----------



## TheLaw818

Anyone band their birds yet?


----------



## conditionfreak

Band? Heck, I just put my breeders together yesterday.

P.S. It was -7 degrees this morning. Not including wind chill factor.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

*Banding new hatches*



TheLaw818 said:


> Anyone band their birds yet?


I will be banding this this weekend!!!!!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Few more days to hatch, hen is from Fast Eddie Spetz. The pair I'm hoping for just paired up few days ago a DV German sablon import cock and a vandenabeele/art hees hen. I hope its not to late.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Band? Heck, I just put my breeders together yesterday.
> 
> P.S. It was -7 degrees this morning. Not including wind chill factor.


You might have to let them sleep in the house with you.. lol I'd die in that weather...


----------



## TheLaw818

pigeon is fun said:


> Few more days to hatch, hen is from Fast Eddie Spetz. The pair I'm hoping for just paired up few days ago a DV German sablon import cock and a vandenabeele/art hees hen. I hope its not to late.


Nice...I'll be going to the race in a few weeks..


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> You might have to let them sleep in the house with you.. lol I'd die in that weather...


You should have seen the look I got from my wife, when I told her I was going to put my breeders in the bedroom closet for awhile.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> You should have seen the look I got from my wife, when I told her I was going to put my breeders in the bedroom closet for awhile.


Almost got yourself an early divorce I see lol, tell her honey it was a joke just wanted to see if you and I are on the same pigeon team lol


----------



## TheLaw818

Just sent everyone in the Race a email


----------



## Xueoo

My breeding plans for this race is coming along nicely. Got my #1 choice pair on eggs for a week now and the 2nd choice pair layed 1 egg today so I'm looking good for this race. If I can get at least 2 babies hatched between the 2 pairs I'm good. These are the two pairs I wanted to get babies from so it's workin' out so far.


----------



## TheLaw818

Xueoo said:


> My breeding plans for this race is coming along nicely. Got my #1 choice pair on eggs for a week now and the 2nd choice pair layed 1 egg today so I'm looking good for this race. If I can get at least 2 babies hatched between the 2 pairs I'm good. These are the two pairs I wanted to get babies from so it's workin' out so far.


good job keep it up!!!!!


----------



## ThePigeonShack

I will be banding my for choice squeeker this week and next week my other one


----------



## TheLaw818

Little video...getting the birds ready

http://youtu.be/W6xeLY1thzw


----------



## TheLaw818

Make sure to visit the website,,,


----------



## TheLaw818

My daughters first performance. She is 5 years old, making daddy proud.. check it out


http://youtu.be/tc1awMWRcRY


----------



## TheLaw818

Birds loft flew beautiful today. Routed a few times hung around and flew some more. All in all very successful....


----------



## Crazy Pete

Are these just your birds or have you received birds already?
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun

I'm feeling like I'm too late. My entries are still eggs. His are routing already. I'm in big trouble.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Not to worry I dont even have eggs yet, but I should any day.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

Here is one of mine from about three days ago.

http://on.fb.me/1fFAyWu

.


----------



## TheLaw818

We have no received any as of today. Rest assure you all will be fine.


----------



## conditionfreak

I put my breeders in individual pens, to be sure of parentage. But none of them are showing any interest in breeding yet. It must be the unusually cold weather we are having.

But they have only been together for a week. So, plenty of time.


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> Here is one of mine from about three days ago.
> 
> http://on.fb.me/1fFAyWu
> 
> .


Those are very nice what strain are they?


----------



## Kastle Loft

She is of the Primum Columbam strain. 

Actually I just made that up.

She be Gaby.


----------



## jwbriggs

My prospects hatched today.


----------



## V-John

My plans were shot all to heck, so who knows at this point.


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> She is of the Primum Columbam strain.
> 
> Actually I just made that up.
> 
> She be Gaby.


lmao So she is Gaby Columbam lol


----------



## pigeon is fun

Just hatched my two entries. Its getting there.


----------



## TheLaw818

pigeon is fun said:


> Just hatched my two entries. Its getting there.


Time is on our side lol....


----------



## Xueoo

Xueoo said:


> My breeding plans for this race is coming along nicely. Got my #1 choice pair on eggs for a week now and the 2nd choice pair layed 1 egg today so I'm looking good for this race. If I can get at least 2 babies hatched between the 2 pairs I'm good. These are the two pairs I wanted to get babies from so it's workin' out so far.


My first pair hatched this morning. Surprisingly, they hatched at the same time. Now I need to find the bands. Misplaced them and can't find it.


----------



## soundmajorr

uh oh, I hope you find them. try and back track of where you might have had them or placed them. I am actually always worried about this with my futurity bands also. I have my regular bands in the loft. My futurity bands I keep in a drawer in the house.


----------



## soundmajorr

How are those birds doing in individual pens for you condition?


----------



## Kastle Loft

You guys ready to get some birds in the mail next week? FVC 1328 and FVC 1196 will be reporting for duty.


----------



## conditionfreak

soundmajorr said:


> How are those birds doing in individual pens for you condition?


They are in large pens, inside a building that is not heated.

So far, they haven't even kissed. But they did go out to dinner together, so maybe they will court soon.

I think the cold is keeping their interest in breeding, on the down low. It is 3 degrees right now.

It ain't looking so good right now. But there is plenty of time yet.


----------



## soundmajorr

Kastle we are ready. reporting for duty, should I put yours on the front line with a bayonet? lol


----------



## soundmajorr

Condition That actually made me laugh lol. didn't kiss but went to dinner huh. I blame it on the girl. Now a days they make the men work so hard lol. 

on a more serious note, you have plenty of time.


----------



## jwbriggs

Should have a couple of infantry soldiers getting purple bands tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## soundmajorr

nice. seems like everyone is starting to get things moving forward with the futurity bands, and their breeding.


----------



## Xueoo

Xueoo said:


> My first pair hatched this morning. Surprisingly, they hatched at the same time. Now I need to find the bands. Misplaced them and can't find it.


Banded the birds this evening...6 days old. Found the bands in one of my "safe" spots. Sometimes you can have too many of these "safe" spots that you forget where all of them are.


----------



## soundmajorr

Glad you found them. The babies look ready lol. Nice healthy babies.


----------



## Kastle Loft

They are on a plane and headed to sunny California. I'm not sure they would know what the sun and green grass is.

FVC 1196









FVC 1328


----------



## conditionfreak

That 1196 looks ready.

From different parents?

Looks like a cock (1196) and a hen.


----------



## Xueoo

I have learned that in performance animals, the "look" is usually deceiving. 

Kastle, lots of sun here but the grass is not greener on this side. We're in a drought. 

Off topic, since your a photographer, what would you recommend between a Canon EOS Rebel 3Ti and a Nikon D5200?


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> That 1196 looks ready.
> 
> From different parents?
> 
> Looks like a cock (1196) and a hen.


Yep, different parents, but they are cousins. And I agree with your gender assessment.

I have an older cockbird in my young bird section and I watched 1196 chase him around and then off the floor yesterday morning before I boxed him up. He's got some attitude for sure. We shall see if that translates to anything on the race course.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Xueoo said:


> I have learned that in performance animals, the "look" is usually deceiving.
> 
> Kastle, lots of sun here but the grass is not greener on this side. We're in a drought.
> 
> Off topic, since your a photographer, what would you recommend between a Canon EOS Rebel 3Ti and a Nikon D5200?


Both of those cameras are nice. You wouldn't go wrong with either. I'm not sure which one was released most recently, but that might have an edge over the other - the sensor technology may be better. You may want to go to a store and handle both of them and see which one just feels better in the hand - which one you feel at ease with the controls. 

Also, how do you intend to use it? Family snapshots? Birds? Sports? Indoors/Outdoors? Video? Those two cameras have strengths and weaknesses in those areas.

I'm a Canon user but throughout my career I've used both. Quite honestly, it's the photographer that matters far more than the camera (until you reach the pro level, then the cameras and lenses really start to matter). There was a time when I would have told anyone to run as fast as they could away from Nikon but they've improved and I can't say that anymore and be truthful. 

Don't use megapixels as your measuring stick. Light sensitivity and image quality should be at the top of the list. And buy the best lens you can afford. I know that wasn't a direct answer, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Xueoo

Thanks. I was favoring the canon, but, I've seen pics with the Nikon and know someone with one so i hesitated to pick the canon because the quality of the Nikon pics are real good. I think I'll eventually go canon. 

It'll be for general every day use to take pics and video.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

I decided to band 2 birds from different nests

#1 is a HapyCo Banded DeKlak bred to a HapyCo Bandit

#2 is a HapyCo Banded DeKlak bred to a Tournier


----------



## TheLaw818

Shipping of the birds will be to
Phone number-818-453-1227

RRLofts
15703 Mayall st
North Hills,Ca 91343


----------



## The_Rookie

ThePigeonShack said:


> I decided to band 2 birds from different nests
> 
> #1 is a HapyCo Banded DeKlak bred to a HapyCo Bandit
> 
> #2 is a HapyCo Banded DeKlak bred to a Tournier


Good pairs!


----------



## TheLaw818

Just picked up 1196 and 1328 Fvc Futurity from the post office. They look beautiful, a little edgy but in great health. Feeding and watering them up.....


----------



## TheLaw818

List- Of birds arrived in the loft as of 2-20-2014, will be highlighted with the color blue.

2.)V-John-( 990-991)
3.)Kastle Loft-(1196-1197)
4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
17.)Redtop-(1179-1180)
18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)


----------



## raftree3

Wonder if all the babies with consecutive numbers are nest mates?


----------



## soundmajorr

Band numbers whether they are consecutive or not, are just the numbers that got assigned to the individual. When I got them from out club we had to assign numbers to each person involved. so they can be nest mates, different parents, or even from different rounds.


----------



## TheLaw818

raftree3 said:


> Wonder if all the babies with consecutive numbers are nest mates?


Nope, just the way the bands were given out..


----------



## raftree3

I'd forgotten they got the bands from you. Good luck!


----------



## Xueoo

You know anybody else in the club taking in birds for this race? I want to send a couple more.


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> Just picked up 1196 and 1328 Fvc Futurity from the post office. They look beautiful, *a little edgy* but in great health. Feeding and watering them up.....


That's how we roll here at Kastle Loft. 



Side note: Yesterday I decided to let my OB out for the first time this year. It was a beautiful day. Most of them took off but a few stuck around strutting on the roof of the loft. I stepped inside to get some babies and bring outside to sit in the yard in a box. I could hear the clicking of the strutting cocks on the roof top. Then heard a strange flapping and I looked out the aviary and saw a Cooper's taking one of my birds down to the ground 10 feet in front of the loft. I have a very large white cock we affectionately call "Turkey" - he is my daughter's bird. The hawk had him pinned but only for a moment because I ran out of the loft right after them and they both took off. 

The hawk came back a little later and tried again but left empty. Turkey came back about two hours later with no visible wounds but one leg was injured. He's a tough monster of a bird but his cockiness got him in trouble. Coincidentally, the last time we had a hawk take a bird to the ground was last winter and it was Turkey's father (also mostly white). They are targets for sure, but they are tough survivors, too.

I guess I'll wait a few more weeks to let them out again. But I'm sure the hawks will still be around. Maybe that explains why my birds are edgy


----------



## raftree3

I dallied too long and didn't get in the race but if anyone's interested I've got two that are ready to wean. The father is a full brother to "Kid Cook" that won the Snow Bird a couple of years ago out of a Koopman hen. Full brother was 2nd Champion YB in our club last year.


----------



## Crazy Pete

To bad you can't put them in this race, special bands .
Dave


----------



## raftree3

Crazy Pete said:


> To bad you can't put them in this race, special bands .
> Dave


Yeah...I figured that part out. Good luck with yours Dave!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks but we shouldn't need much luck, I think TheLaw has a lot more time on the wing than last years race.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> Thanks but we shouldn't need much luck, I think TheLaw has a lot more time on the wing than last years race.
> Dave


Thank you Dave for the complement. I am greatful to have a great team behind me. My father who has been doing this for many years ( Captian ) and my brother and I doing our part. We work as a team....


----------



## TheLaw818

http://s998.photobucket.com/user/rrlofts/library/

Photos from today..


----------



## conditionfreak

Still nuthin' from my breeders.  Starting to get a little worried.


----------



## Crazy Pete

You may have to start a fire in the fireplace and put on some BB King.
Dave


----------



## doveman2

maybe I should do the same with BB King. I think it's the cold.


----------



## Levi's Loft

Should have eggs anytime I have seen several cocks top there hens


----------



## ERIC K

conditionfreak said:


> Still nuthin' from my breeders.  Starting to get a little worried.


I can feel your pain . I've had my breeders together and light on since Thanksgiving and I have only banded 12 babies . This winter has been the worst . Most all my breeders now has a baby or is on eggs but it's been a challenge , even some of the old bird racers without lights have started to pair and lay eggs, go figure.


----------



## First To Hatch

1st Place winner is in this egg:










This was a late hatch hens first egg ever!


----------



## Levi's Loft

Well finally two eggs in the nest laid the 25th and 27th of Feb, now we are back in the freezing weather again so time will tell....


----------



## conditionfreak

I have three pair that I am really trying to get babies from. All in individual cages. Finally one of the pair laid and are sitting the eggs. My two best flyers from last years old bird season.

I am keeping my fingers crossed all goes well with them Also hoping the other two pair of birds lay soon.

I would hate to put my fifty dollar bands on baby hawks. But a man has to do what a man has to do. If I send two hawks to this event. No one else's birds will enter the loft, nor the race basket. Thus securing my place in the winners circle.

hmmm....That is a good idea!


----------



## Levi's Loft

For sure been a slow go this breeding season for lots of folks !!!!!


----------



## ERIC K

Today with the temp at -11 puts us in the top 5 coldest winters on record. 50 days with below 0 . Yes that's right not below freezing but below 0 . I know most of you are going through this too . Last night I banded my 14th baby and I have 4 more sets alive and well ready for bands soon. Very different from last year I had over 50 banded by March.


----------



## conditionfreak

Yep. Global Warming at its finest.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I was going to band mine for the race but with this cold I think I'll band the next round, the feathers don't look stressed so I could have. I think the weather is going to break this week so I think the next set will have a lot better chance. I'm just hoping for no more below zero nights.
Dave


----------



## ThePigeonShack

I should have my birds down there in about a week or two


----------



## TheLaw818

Sound tough stay with it, have faith and with a little luck the weather should start to warm up... I hope!!!!We have Kastle's birds in the loft they are flying well and have mixed well


----------



## TheLaw818

http://s998.photobucket.com/user/rrlofts/slideshow/


----------



## TheLaw818

Just a little something.


----------



## TheLaw818

Birds highlighted in green have arrived in the loft. Don't forget send young, let me know once you send and let the training start...

2.)V-John-( 990-991)
3.)Kastle Loft-( 1328-1197) In the loft
4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) In the loft
18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> Birds highlighted in green have arrived in the loft. Don't forget send young, let me know once you send and let the training start...
> 
> 2.)V-John-( 990-991)
> 3.)Kastle Loft-(1196-1197) In the loft
> 4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
> 6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
> 7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
> 8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
> 9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
> 11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
> 12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
> 12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
> 14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
> 15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
> 17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) In the loft
> 18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)


Don't forget my 1197 band was replaced by 1328 

And thanks for all the videos and photos. I'm relieved that the first step is over (settling)!


----------



## jwbriggs

This is my first little guy that will be ready.


----------



## The_Rookie

I'm not even in this race and I'm excited for you guys. Lol


----------



## soundmajorr

haha. Im excited as well. I'm mailing some birds of mine out on monday and crossing my fingers the shipping goes as planned, they all get settled and all make it to the races and win prizes. lmao. of course thats a perfect scenario that we never get haha


----------



## Crazy Pete

I still don't have a clue as to what to send, I've been on Google earth and and it looks like a some what easy course, a flat valley for most of it and the wall at the end. I just don't know how hot it will be. Mountains on both sides should block the wind, but I have never been their and am not sure of the wind. Not sure if I should send my best middle distance or long distance birds. So far I'm leaning to mid distance.
Dave


----------



## The_Rookie

Crazy Pete said:


> I still don't have a clue as to what to send, I've been on Google earth and and it looks like a some what easy course, a flat valley for most of it and the wall at the end. I just don't know how hot it will be. Mountains on both sides should block the wind, but I have never been their and am not sure of the wind. Not sure if I should send my best middle distance or long distance birds. So far I'm leaning to mid distance.
> Dave


California gets pretty hot.


----------



## TheLaw818

Updated list




TheLaw818 said:


> Birds highlighted in green have arrived in the loft. Don't forget send young, let me know once you send and let the training start...
> 
> 2.)V-John-( 990-991)
> 3.)Kastle Loft-( 1328-1197) In the loft
> 4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
> 6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
> 7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
> 8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
> 9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
> 11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
> 12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
> 12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
> 14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
> 15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
> 17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) In the loft
> 18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)


----------



## TheLaw818

Thank you Xueoo for stopping by today, nice birds...





TheLaw818 said:


> Updated list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheLaw818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birds highlighted in green have arrived in the loft. Don't forget send young, let me know once you send and let the training start...
> 
> 2.)V-John-( 990-991)
> 3.)Kastle Loft-( 1328-1197) In the loft
> 4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
> 6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
> 7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
> 8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
> 9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
> 11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
> 12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
> 12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
> 14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
> 15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
> 17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) In the loft
> 18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)
Click to expand...


----------



## TheLaw818

Drifter and V-John just got your birds in Pmv'd water and some feed.




TheLaw818 said:


> Birds highlighted in green have arrived in the loft. Don't forget send young, let me know once you send and let the training start...
> 
> 2.)V-John-( 990-991)
> 3.)Kastle Loft-( 1328-1197) In the loft
> 4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
> 6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
> 7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
> 8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
> 9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
> 11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
> 12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
> 12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
> 14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
> 15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
> 17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) In the loft
> 18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)


----------



## pigeon is fun

I got the replacement from Marty. 1195 is out and my new one is 3081.


----------



## First To Hatch

I banded mine today.


----------



## TheLaw818

pigeon is fun said:


> I got the replacement from Marty. 1195 is out and my new one is 3081.


what do you mean you got the replacement from Marty? You mean Rusty Marty doesn't handle Futurity...


----------



## TheLaw818

First To Hatch said:


> I banded mine today.


Can't wait to meet your little fella


----------



## TheLaw818

If you have sent birds prior to this week, Your birds are being settling as of today... Here are some pictures we put together........


----------



## The_Rookie

So far one grizzle? LOL


----------



## Xueoo

Had a nice visit to RRLofts on Sunday. Real nice open lofts that is good for the hot summer months. They love to be out in the sun. In my opinion, that is a big factor in building stamina.


----------



## pigeon is fun

TheLaw818 said:


> what do you mean you got the replacement from Marty? You mean Rusty Marty doesn't handle Futurity...


I mean Mr Rusty Williams.


----------



## pigeon is fun

I will probably dropping off my bird(1 of my 2) this thursday morning if it is ok.


----------



## TheLaw818

Just finished flying the birds. They all flew well, some routing others hanging around still getting acquainted with the surrounding. We had a visitor today a nice huge Hawk chased a few with negative results. Did a count all birds in the loft safe...All in all good nice flying today...
Now I have to head out run some errand and get ready for this wedding.. I'm the best man!!!!!


----------



## TheLaw818

Pigeon is Fun, thank you for coming over today!


----------



## TheLaw818

2.)V-John-( 990-991)
3.)Kastle Loft-( 1328-1197) In the loft
4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) In the loft
18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204) [/QUOTE]


----------



## conditionfreak

My first baby for this event, hatched today. Hopefully the second egg will hatch and all will be well.

I found a 2 1/2 foot snake skin in my out building where I keep my breeders. Even in this cold weather. Baffles me that snakes could be out and about in below 32 degree temps. But all of my breeders are in individual cages and I don't see how a snake could get up that high, nor enter the cages.

Anyone know a good way to trap snakes? I don't want to harm it. Just move it to a different location.


----------



## pigeon is fun

TheLaw818 said:


> Pigeon is Fun, thank you for coming over today!


Nice to meet you buddy. Nice set-up!


----------



## TheLaw818

pigeon is fun said:


> Nice to meet you buddy. Nice set-up!


Once again buddy , thank you.........


----------



## FallCreekFlyers

*Condition freak snakes*

Your opinion about snakes will change if you get a rat snake in there that can't swallow babies cause they are too big, they will wipe out a whole round of babies overnight just constricting them.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

*My Birds*

This is awesome my Bird is very easy to find in the bunch





TheLaw818 said:


> If you have sent birds prior to this week, Your birds are being settling as of today... Here are some pictures we put together........


----------



## pigeon is fun

ThePigeonShack said:


> This is awesome my Bird is very easy to find in the bunch


Youre right bro. I was there yesterday and theres a bunch of birds in the loft and only 1 grizzle.


----------



## First To Hatch

My 3/4 Devriendt and 1/4 Janssens might be grizzles


----------



## TheLaw818

If you would like to follow with 100's of pictures, videos and any updated news follow us on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/rosario.rosario.7965692


----------



## First To Hatch

I'll have a BCWF and a a grizzle which is almost white but has black tips, I hope hawk doesn't get it.


----------



## TheLaw818

First To Hatch said:


> I'll have a BCWF and a a grizzle which is almost white but has black tips, I hope hawk doesn't get it.


Lmao did you just jinx your bird lol...


----------



## First To Hatch

Lol every grizzle with those specific features I've ever had hawk got.


----------



## V-John

Just curious, did my birds get settled in and such? Just curious to see if they had.


----------



## TheLaw818

V-John said:


> Just curious, did my birds get settled in and such? Just curious to see if they had.


Yes sir! settled and flying...


----------



## TheLaw818

First To Hatch said:


> Lol every grizzle with those specific features I've ever had hawk got.


Maybe if you spray paint it we wont have that issue lol


----------



## V-John

TheLaw818 said:


> Yes sir! settled and flying...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## TheLaw818

https://www.facebook.com/rosario.rosario.7965692


Video and pictures....Birds are looking very good, very excited....


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> Maybe if you spray paint it we wont have that issue lol


I know it is a funny. But when that university survey found out that hawks more often attacked birds without a white spot on their rump, than birds that were attacked that did have the white rump. The dyed birds with the white rump and painted a white rump on birds that did not have one naturally.

The results: Birds with the fake white rump, were attacked by predator birds, less often that birds with their natural white rumps colored in (dyed).

This university study clearly indicates that predator birds more often, attack birds that do not have white rumps. This study was done on feral pigeons living under bridges, etc. It was not done with pigeons kept by us as racers/homers.


----------



## conditionfreak

Banded my entries for this event five days ago. They are looking good.


----------



## Xueoo

Out where I'm at, the majority of feral pigeons are dark. It seems the blue bars don't survive.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Banded my entries for this event five days ago. They are looking good.


Excited post some pictures.


----------



## TheLaw818

Made a little banner....


----------



## TheLaw818

This morning we had a visitor a cooper hawk, scattered the birds every direction possible. As of right now we are out 3 birds. I just did inventory bird by bird 3x's just to make sure I wasn't missing any. I am hoping the 3 we are out will arrive back soon. 

Pigeon is fun-1194
Kj-1200
One of my own...


----------



## Xueoo

Those things happen. Sucks but it's part of the sport. You guys have all the birds flying or are some still settling?


----------



## TheLaw818

Xueoo said:


> Those things happen. Sucks but it's part of the sport. You guys have all the birds flying or are some still settling?



Most all are flying, a few settling...


----------



## The_Rookie

Man is it to late to join? I want to test out a few of my birds.


----------



## V-John

I appreciate the updates. You guys are doing an awesome job with facebook and everything else. No matter what happens, count me in for next year.


----------



## jwbriggs

V-John said:


> I appreciate the updates. You guys are doing an awesome job with facebook and everything else. No matter what happens, count me in for next year.


I would have to second that!


----------



## TheLaw818

Thank you for the confidence.. Teamwork ....
As of 9:33am

2.)V-John-( 990-991)
3.)Kastle Loft-( 1328-1197) 
4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
12.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) In the loft
18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)


Highlighted in green-In the loft
Highlighted in Red-Has been lost


----------



## TheLaw818

Found this video wanted to share with you all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccL8sJaCrm4&feature=youtu.be
About our sport!


----------



## TheLaw818

As of 8:37pm tonight we had a pigeon return 

The bird returned was one of the ones who was chased by the hawk...
4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194


----------



## pigeon is fun

Cool!!!! I thought game over for me.
thanks bud.


----------



## TheLaw818

https://www.facebook.com/rosario.rosario.7965692


----------



## TheLaw818

For those of you with birds in our loft at this time, here is a video capturing your bird....Look for him/her.....


Hope you all enjoy..

http://youtu.be/YRRLeBMzKK0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRRLeBMzKK0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## V-John

Very nice job. Is anyone else banding on the left leg? I couldn't quite tell...


----------



## TheLaw818

http://youtu.be/ArUJSAJvXc4


----------



## TheLaw818

6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
11.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)

I know weather conditions have been rough this year. If you can let me know when you plan on sending either here or through email..

Once again thank you all for intrusting us with your million dollar birds....


----------



## Rolling Thunder

*Banding*

I also band on the left leg.


----------



## V-John

Rolling Thunder said:


> I also band on the left leg.


Well, Dang. I thought I was the only one.  
Good luck.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Sorry I'm so late I had a heck of a time getting them to lay, I'll be banding mine in 2 days.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> Sorry I'm so late I had a heck of a time getting them to lay, I'll be banding mine in 2 days.
> Dave


Hey buddy! No pressure, just asking.......I understand with this darn weather you guys been facing......


----------



## conditionfreak

My two will be sent out this Monday. April 21st. I am happy with the way they have progressed.

I will try to get some pics of them, prior to sending.

One looks like mommy and one looks like daddy. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> My two will be sent out this Monday. April 21st. I am happy with the way they have progressed.
> 
> I will try to get some pics of them, prior to sending.
> 
> One looks like mommy and one looks like daddy. Who woulda thunk?


Can't wait....


----------



## conditionfreak

Mine are on the way. "Guaranteed" delivery by 3 pm tomorrow (Tuesday). We'll see.

The phone number in the email you sent us all, is different from the phone number on page 1 of this thread. I used the one from the email.

I sent an email notifying you of their expected arrival.

My loft is called "Marine One Lofts". If that matters.

I have never seen a beak as long as the one on my heavy splash entry.

Dad is a blue bar, and momma is a white with blue check wings. Like a saddle. Dad is a 500 mile day bird and momma is a 600 mile arrived early the next morning bird.

Picture isn't very good.


----------



## TheLaw818

I never received that email, Not to worry I will be waiting for that call. Once I have them in the loft secure I will notify with updated list...


----------



## TheLaw818

2.)V-John-( 990-991)
3.)Kastle Loft-( 1328-1197) 
4.)Pigeon is Fun-(1194-1195)
6.)ConditionFreak-(1185-1187)
7.)ejb3810-(1188-1189)
8.)The Pigeon Shack-(1190-1191)
9.)First to Hatch-( 992-993)
10.)Crazy Pete-(1183-1184)
11.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
12.)Xueoo-(1192-1193)
14.)Levi's Loft-(1178-1177)
15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) In the loft
18.)KJ Racing-(1200-1201-1202-1203-1204)


Highlighted in Purple not received 
Highlighted in green-In the loft
Highlighted in Red-Has been lost


----------



## V-John

Thanks for the update. I enjoyed the video too.


----------



## TheLaw818

Just got these in..


----------



## pigeon is fun

i might drop of my other bird tomorrow morning/noon.


----------



## MH Flyer

*Dropping off birds*



pigeon is fun said:


> i might drop of my other bird tomorrow morning/noon.


I'll be here all day Tomorrow NP..


----------



## MH Flyer

*Eagle, Globe and Anchor.*



TheLaw818 said:


> Just got these in..


Semper Fidelis


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> Just got these in..


WOW. This would be my new screen saver, if I didn't have my beloved and sadly gone dog there already.


Great job. Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Pete

You should turn it into a poster, looks pretty bad ass,
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun

MH Flyer said:


> I'll be here all day Tomorrow NP..


Thanks Frank Sr


----------



## TheLaw818

My dad put up a video check it out...
https://www.facebook.com/RRLofts


----------



## conditionfreak

Couple of thoughts.

Hope mine were not in the video. They are too new and too young. I think I heard there were five or so still in the loft. Mine must be with those.

Looks like a lot of wires at your location. Is that the case? Birds will deal with that okay though. They only have troubles with wires when they are in large flocks.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## First To Hatch

They have the birds flying like that and they haven't reported any injuries, I'm sure they'll be okay!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nice to see you Frank Sr. The birds looked good and healthy.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Couple of thoughts.
> 
> Hope mine were not in the video. They are too new and too young. I think I heard there were five or so still in the loft. Mine must be with those.
> 
> Looks like a lot of wires at your location. Is that the case? Birds will deal with that okay though. They only have troubles with wires when they are in large flocks.
> 
> Thanks for the video.


LOL, Your birds are still too young and are learning to to trap train. Too soon to be out unless they were miracle birds lol....The wires have never been an issue. Have birds ever hit them- from time to time but very seldom.


----------



## TheLaw818

Updated list....


----------



## drifter

Do you how the birds were lost, was it they just didn't return from a training flight,, lost during settling, or hawk attack?>


----------



## TheLaw818

Today 5-7-14

At about 8:50 am, we where hit by a Cooper Hawk. There are 10 birds missing at this time. I can confirm he did grab one, a blue bar....I am sure it was a Youngster settling... As for the others we are waiting around hopefully they come back home. I will post numbers Later on tonight or tomorrow morning giving them ample time to return home. If you guys have any question feel free to call or email..

Thank you
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

5-8-14
Dear Group!
Thank you for your trust. We are sorry to inform you on Yesterdays loss. The birds in Red have been lost. We lost 2 from our FVC fly team...Condition freak and pigeon is fun HAD BIRDS DROP IN THIS MORNING

11.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
17.)Redtop-(1179-1180) 

We agree with your high expectations of RRLofts, and we hold ourselves to even higher standards, but sometimes things are just out of our hands. We will continue to train and mold these birds into winners. Once again thank you all....

Sincerely


----------



## Crazy Pete

Put mine on the floor this morning they will be on the way Tuesday.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> Put mine on the floor this morning they will be on the way Tuesday.
> Dave


awesome buddy!!!


----------



## doveman2

sorry law I had to bow out. still only 1 young bird out of two rounds. I have 4 pairs of old birds. hopefully you can keep me in mind for next year


----------



## doveman2

oh and that one young bird is my racing team for this year so far. Not doing good


----------



## Crazy Pete

doveman did you buy bands and have no young to put them on?
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

doveman2 said:


> sorry law I had to bow out. still only 1 young bird out of two rounds. I have 4 pairs of old birds. hopefully you can keep me in mind for next year


Rest assure buddy if we do it again we will..


----------



## Kastle Loft

Crazy Pete said:


> doveman did you buy bands and have no young to put them on?
> Dave


That would suck. I'm sure someone here would give you some birds to put the bands on, me included


----------



## V-John

Kastle Loft said:


> That would suck. I'm sure someone here would give you some birds to put the bands on, me included


I would too, for what its worth, just had some chicks hatch yesterday. Hoping they turn out pretty nice.


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> Today 5-7-14
> 
> At about 8:50 am, we where hit by a Cooper Hawk. There are 10 birds missing at this time. I can confirm he did grab one, a blue bar....I am sure it was a Youngster settling... As for the others we are waiting around hopefully they come back home. I will post numbers Later on tonight or tomorrow morning giving them ample time to return home. If you guys have any question feel free to call or email..
> 
> Thank you
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 5-8-14
> Dear Group!
> Thank you for your trust. We are sorry to inform you on Yesterdays loss. The birds in Red have been lost. We lost 2 from our FVC fly team...Condition freak and pigeon is fun HAD BIRDS DROP IN THIS MORNING
> 
> 11.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
> 15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
> 17.)Redtop-(1179-1180)
> 
> We agree with your high expectations of RRLofts, and we hold ourselves to even higher standards, but sometimes things are just out of our hands. We will continue to train and mold these birds into winners. Once again thank you all....
> 
> Sincerely


I dodged a bullet. Well, actually, my birds dodged a hawk. Maybe this will be my lucky race.

Sorry for the losses. Sucks to go through all of that time, dreams and money. Then it gets ruined by an act of nature.

Darn hawks. They have to eat, of course. But I wish they would stick to the rodents and such.

Maybe we could pass a law. No eating of pigeons by hawks allowed.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

What is the projected number of birds that you think we will have at the time that the races start?


----------



## TheLaw818

ThePigeonShack said:


> What is the projected number of birds that you think we will have at the time that the races start?


We are aiming for 50% of what we have. Let me give you an example some guys purchase 100 plus bands but race the birds throughout the season, when the big race comes they send 25-35 birds. This is due to attrition, sickness...etc..


----------



## drifter

TheLaw818 said:


> Today 5-7-14
> 
> At about 8:50 am, we where hit by a Cooper Hawk. There are 10 birds missing at this time. I can confirm he did grab one, a blue bar....I am sure it was a Youngster settling... As for the others we are waiting around hopefully they come back home. I will post numbers Later on tonight or tomorrow morning giving them ample time to return home. If you guys have any question feel free to call or email..
> 
> Thank you
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 5-8-14
> Dear Group!
> Thank you for your trust. We are sorry to inform you on Yesterdays loss. The birds in Red have been lost. We lost 2 from our FVC fly team...Condition freak and pigeon is fun HAD BIRDS DROP IN THIS MORNING
> 
> 11.)jwbriggs-(994-998-1199)
> 15.)drifter-(1181-1182)
> 17.)Redtop-(1179-1180)
> 
> We agree with your high expectations of RRLofts, and we hold ourselves to even higher standards, but sometimes things are just out of our hands. We will continue to train and mold these birds into winners. Once again thank you all....
> 
> Sincerely


My 1182 was a bluebar' I always heard that hawks were bad about attacking in the morning because that is when they usually feed their young.


----------



## TheLaw818

Hello Fanciers,
With a heavy heart I notify all, this morning another legend of our sport passed away. My buddy Marty Ladin may you rest in peace pal...


----------



## TheLaw818

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bteol1P3K5o

This ones for you Marty


----------



## V-John

TheLaw818 said:


> Hello Fanciers,
> With a heavy heart I notify all, this morning another legend of our sport passed away. My buddy Marty Ladin may you rest in peace pal...


Thoughts and prayers for you and his family.


----------



## TheLaw818

http://theloftreport.com/passing-of-marty-ladin/#comment-48407


----------



## TheLaw818

Updated list as of today!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well better late than never my 2 birds will be there in 2 days, I hope. 
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> We are aiming for 50% of what we have. Let me give you an example some guys purchase 100 plus bands but race the birds throughout the season, when the big race comes they send 25-35 birds. This is due to attrition, sickness...etc..


Is this just an easy example, or do some people actually purchase over a hundred bands at $50 per?


----------



## soundmajorr

Hello Condition, I cant say exactly if someone has purchased 100 bands, but I do know there has been a lot of band sales. As of two weeks ago I was told there was 800 bands sold. There are still bands available, the trouble is banding younger birds and then settling them. 

Our club has 55+ fliers give or take, with roughly half of that flying YB's.

Last year there was close to 600 bands sold. I can't be totally accurate but there was about 250-300 bands that went to the final race. Total birds in the final race were 431, thats futurity and regular bands.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well by the USPS tracking my birds made it there this morning I didn't think they would be there this soon.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> Well by the USPS tracking my birds made it there this morning I didn't think they would be there this soon.
> Dave


Just picked them up I got a call about 20 minutes ago while in the gym...How old are these birds? They are very nice big and super strong on the wings...


----------



## TheLaw818

Updated list!


----------



## Crazy Pete

TheLaw818 said:


> Just picked them up I got a call about 20 minutes ago while in the gym...How old are these birds? They are very nice big and super strong on the wings...


They hatched April 24, I should have sent them last week just couldn't get home from work before 11AM when the PO closed. Hope you can settle them these bird mature fast.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> They hatched April 24, I should have sent them last week just couldn't get home from work before 11AM when the PO closed. Hope you can settle them these bird mature fast.
> Dave


We will try our best, once again very nice birds..


----------



## drifter

Am I correct in assuming that by now all of the youngest birds have been settled?


----------



## soundmajorr

Yes that is just about correct. we received a couple later futurity bands. a couple here and a couple there. For the most part they are broken into the loft, but not all. Those that are broken in have not started routing just yet. The older group is broken in, and 2 weeks into growing their 9th flight. We are trying not to handle them much during this process, but I did check a couple and they are growing in just fine. Lights were turned off yesterday in the loft. At this point they will start a heavy body molt.


----------



## TheLaw818

8-12-14 training toss--10 miles. Bird routed then straight home. I have a good feeling, we have some stud birds.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGrX49yAu8o


----------



## conditionfreak

Do you have a list of which of our birds are still in the loft? I didn't see mine in that toss video.


----------



## Crazy Pete

This video is unavailable. that's what I get when I try to watch it.
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun

cool! thanks for the video.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> This video is unavailable. that's what I get when I try to watch it.
> Dave


Works for me. Problem must be on your end. You could do a search on youtube for "training toss 8 12 14"


----------



## V-John

Great Video guys


----------



## soundmajorr

Sorry for the late response conditionfreak. And thank you everyone for the kind words. 
Conditionfreak, Your bird is still here. It is in the other loft. Due to your bird being a little younger we had to pull the 9th and 10th flights at a different time, therefore threw off the training time. We have been training and then trying to get all the chips banded on the birds.


----------



## TheLaw818

Training Toss 8-14-14
Birds made it home in about 16 minutes from 20 miles out.
They are training hard and fast.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDAv4eI2ICA​


----------



## conditionfreak

soundmajorr said:


> Sorry for the late response conditionfreak. And thank you everyone for the kind words.
> Conditionfreak, Your bird is still here. It is in the other loft. Due to your bird being a little younger we had to pull the 9th and 10th flights at a different time, therefore threw off the training time. We have been training and then trying to get all the chips banded on the birds.


Hate to keep bothering you. But did you mean "bird" or "birds". I entered two. Is one missing? Thanks very much.


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey Conditionfreak. I went through the birds. Currently 1185 is still here. that is the big bbwf pied bird you sent. 1187 is not here. 1185 is currently loft flying. we are now trying to get this group up and flying for about 45 mins to an hour to get them down the road.


----------



## conditionfreak

Thank you. I am still in the game.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'm going to have to use my wife's tablet, this PC is junk I can't bring up the video. 
Do I still have a bird in the race?
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey Pete you still do have a bird in the race. 1327.


----------



## TheLaw818

Training Toss Gorman, California Fvc Futurity Birds 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNIip9DpLG0&feature=youtu.be

Enjoy


----------



## drifter

641,1176,2501 Who was given bands with these numbers, I can't find a list with these numbers?


----------



## TheLaw818

drifter said:


> 641,1176,2501 Who was given bands with these numbers, I can't find a list with these numbers?


Those are regular fvc bands.


----------



## drifter

Guess I didn't make myself clear, who are the owners of birds with these numbers?


----------



## TheLaw818

drifter said:


> Guess I didn't make myself clear, who are the owners of birds with these numbers?


Hey Drifter, check your Private Messages...


----------



## TheLaw818

Today we did a 65 mile toss, putting the birds at the base of a nice group of mountains they have to climb and fly over. They did well making it home before myself. Here are the top birds to hit the clock.

1. 641
2.32951
3.327
4.1168
5.1175
6.1204
7.2507
8.32949


Pigeon, 992 which belongs to First to Hatch- Came in with the other birds but decided to keep routing around the house for about 20 minutes. Had an ample amount of energy...


To my surprise 1196-Kastle was late today- Might be eggy usually a top 1% every training toss. I have faith this bird will rebound...

Friday the birds will be doing a tough toss, they have to climb 4k-6k foot mountain range. In my opinion this will be the toughest toss yet. 
If you guys have any questions please either post here, private message or email.
Once again the birds are coming into form and the racing season is fast approaching. Lets get it done...


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> Today we did a 65 mile toss, putting the birds at the base of a nice group of mountains they have to climb and fly over. They did well making it home before myself. Here are the top birds to hit the clock.
> 
> 1. 641
> 2.32951
> 3.327
> 4.1168
> 5.1175
> 6.1204
> 7.2507
> 8.32949
> 
> 
> Pigeon, 992 which belongs to First to Hatch- Came in with the other birds but decided to keep routing around the house for about 20 minutes. Had an ample amount of energy...
> 
> 
> To my surprise 1196-Kastle was late today- Might be eggy usually a top 1% every training toss. I have faith this bird will rebound...
> 
> Friday the birds will be doing a tough toss, they have to climb 4k-6k foot mountain range. In my opinion this will be the toughest toss yet.
> If you guys have any questions please either post here, private message or email.
> Once again the birds are coming into form and the racing season is fast approaching. Lets get it done...


I'm confused. I thought all of the band numbers were in the 1100's. What's with the five digit numbers? Are those on birds that are not in the Futurity?


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey conditionfreak.

These birds are being flown with our own fvc birds. the other band numbers are birds we are flying in our club. that includes that 3, 4, and 5 digit numbers. As well as other futurity bands outside of the 1100 series.


----------



## V-John

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Xueoo

I really like what I sent. Hope they are still around and get in the money. 

So you guys have both sections down the road?


----------



## soundmajorr

Hello Xueoo,

Your birds are still as of today. They were trained with the big group out to roughly 65 miles today. They are coming good. As The law stated the next toss is probably the most important toss, and perhaps the most difficult. but With the birds in this group, we are pleased with how they are coming. As for the birds in the other loft, they begin road training this week. Saturday by the latest.


----------



## Xueoo

Thanks for the info. Hope all goes well on the toss.


----------



## TheLaw818

Today we did a 70 mile toss. The birds were released along side of the truck. The truck released well over a 1000 birds from Orange county, Compton and Fvc clubs. The birds made it home In about an hour and 11 minutes. They looked extremely well abd not one showed any signs of being tired or any fatigue . In my opinion we might have some winners if all Dr he cards Are played right. We have our first race in 2 weeks, I need a list (email) those i f you that would like to have their birds entered in the first race. The first race is about 125 miles, airline for us is about 110 to 115. Please email me directly if you want your bird in this first race or not. Once again thank you all [email protected] are getting into race mode now.
ps.......
The birds have a couple training tosses left If you want the birds raced. We will train them out and prepare for the race. If not we will handle it differently specifically for the Futurity race. So please send that email asap......


----------



## Crazy Pete

I sent my birds to race how ever you see fit, I say race them they are better of learning to fly with that many birds than to just do it a few times. lets race
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

Crazy Pete said:


> I sent my birds to race how ever you see fit, I say race them they are better of learning to fly with that many birds than to just do it a few times. lets race
> Dave


I agree. You race them how you see fit with a sharp eye on the big one.


----------



## jwbriggs

I agree with the two previous post, Fly'em!!!


----------



## conditionfreak

You have the birds. Race them when YOU think they are ready. That is the sensible thing to do.


----------



## TheLaw818

70 mile training toss. Weather low visibility with a 10-15 mph head wind. Took the birds about an hour and 20 minutes from this location. Last toss took the birds about 1 hour and 10 minutes.
All birds back in the loft, accounted for...


----------



## raftree3

That's really good! An hour and twenty minutes is 1540 YPM against the wind and low visibility. That's good time going with the wind. An hour and ten minutes would be 1760!


----------



## jwbriggs

Sounds like they are about ready to start competing.


----------



## Xueoo

TheLaw818 said:


> Today we did a 70 mile toss. The birds were released along side of the truck. The truck released well over a 1000 birds from Orange county, Compton and Fvc clubs. The birds made it home In about an hour and 11 minutes. They looked extremely well abd not one showed any signs of being tired or any fatigue . In my opinion we might have some winners if all Dr he cards Are played right. We have our first race in 2 weeks, I need a list (email) those i f you that would like to have their birds entered in the first race. The first race is about 125 miles, airline for us is about 110 to 115. *Please email me directly if you want your bird in this first race or not*. Once again thank you all [email protected] are getting into race mode now.
> ps.......
> The birds have a couple training tosses left If you want the birds raced. We will train them out and prepare for the race. If not we will handle it differently specifically for the Futurity race. So please send that email asap......


No e-mail but race mine as you guys see fit.


----------



## TheLaw818

*Race is canceled due to heat 100 plus degree's. Race will be next week..*


----------



## conditionfreak

Whaaat....? I'm freezing.

Ha Ha


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Whaaat....? I'm freezing.
> 
> Ha Ha


Lmao- I figured if they released the birds at 6:30-6:45am they shouldn't be affected but federation have rules to follow...I guess lol


----------



## Xueoo

Guess no diploma this week...


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> *Race is canceled due to heat 100 plus degree's. Race will be next week..*


Was this the first club race? Remind us when the money race is? I can't remember these things.


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> Was this the first club race? Remind us when the money race is? I can't remember these things.


Yes sir, first club race- The futurity was set for 11-6-14 from woodland 350 miles.


----------



## Xueoo

There is also an optional money race before the 350. I want in on that one too if the birds are still there? I think any bird can be nominated for that race as long as it's paid for.


----------



## TheLaw818

Xueoo said:


> There is also an optional money race before the 350. I want in on that one too if the birds are still there? I think any bird can be nominated for that race as long as it's paid for.


Yes you are correct sir. The tentative date for the nominated race is Sat 10-25-14 from Stockton, California- 300 miles...


----------



## Xueoo

Race look good for this week? Basketing Friday?


----------



## MH Flyer

*Basketing*

This is the DAD speaking,no it will be Saturday for us at FVC.


----------



## Xueoo

Thanks. Hope all is going well.


----------



## MH Flyer

*Basketing*

Everything is going as planned. Hopefully it will show come Sunday.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Good luck on Sunday lets hope a PT bird wins.
Dave


----------



## MH Flyer

*Basketing*

Yes it would be really great. Thank you.


----------



## Xueoo

Any news on the race?


----------



## TheLaw818

What a start to our first race of the season. We decided to send a small team to compete with the likes of Bruno El Mexicano (80 birds),-team- ACE Pigeon Supplier (80 Birds) ,Loizzi-Sikora (65 birds), C and J (54 birds) and Rusty Williams ( 46 Birds). We sent a team of 22 birds placing 2 birds 5th and 6th place- 90 seconds away from winning. I want to Congratulate Bruno and Paul Nakayama( Ace Pigeon ) for a great win..

Here are the official results from yesterday’s race. The race was from Delano CA, going to the south. Our club releases for the Compton club and Orange county club south of us. Our club released 2800 birds total for the Federation, 685 being ours, and roughly the 2100 remaining going south of us. 
We decided on shipping 22 birds, which we were happy with. We go through all the birds to decide what is in shape and prepared to go, and we believe we chose as best as possible. The Futurity bands that we decided to send are below, and currently there are 3 missing. We sent 22 total, and got 18 back on the day. The other bird that is missing is our own, FVC-2510.

Futurity 993 -- Missing
Futurity 1179 – 156 out of 685.
Futurity 1193 -- Came just outside the 20%
Futurity 1199 -- Came just outside the 20%
Futurity 1202 -- Missing
Futurity 1204 -- Came just outside the 20%
Futurity 1328 – Missing


----------



## TheLaw818

delete see top post sorry.


----------



## V-John

Did I see a couple of Ace's birds in there? If so, congrats!


----------



## Xueoo

V-John said:


> Did I see a couple of Ace's birds in there? If so, congrats!


That's ACE Pigeon Supplier. *Not* ace in the hole.


----------



## jwbriggs

Not a bad start at all.


----------



## V-John

Xueoo said:


> That's ACE Pigeon Supplier. *Not* ace in the hole.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## TheLaw818

Updated Information: Over 4800 birds were released. We also released birds with the Tri-city combine- Ventura, Oxnard, Santa Barbra, Thousand Oaks etc..


----------



## Rolling Thunder

*Every race*

You can fly 1179 every as this bird was bred for the distance between 325 and 400 miles. As the distance gets longer this bird will move up the list. 

Redtop


----------



## conditionfreak

No race this weekend?


----------



## TheLaw818

Okay all, just got back from shipping... Once again we have upwards from 600 to 700 birds shipped just from our club.. Here is a list of the futurity birds we sent. If your bird or birds isn't on the list we felt it wasn't ready. We use a grading system to grade the birds. If they don't score 8 or higher they don't go.


14 AU FVCF 1179
14 AU FVCF 1193
14 AU FVCF 1204
14 AU FVCF 1185

This weeks race is from Tulare, California 150 miles. The weather calls for 5-10 mph tail wind should be a fast one.


----------



## Xueoo

Any of these birds lost?


----------



## soundmajorr

705 birds released from our club, 825 for the compton club who we release for and with, and a total of 2800 birds for the federation all released together. This does not include the tri city combine release as well. 

1204-35/705 and the 1st bird home for us. Great job kevin.
1193-came home, late. Not terribly late, just outside the top 20%.
1179-came home, late. Not terribly late, just outside the top 20%.
1185-has not returned from race


----------



## soundmajorr

Due to the extreme heat we did not send any futurity bands this race. We did not want to take a chance and lose birds when it could have been avoided. We are expecting it to be right around 100 today with anywhere from 5-10 MPH head wind. 
I called to find out release time and amount of birds for today's race and they released about 1900 birds for the federation. That is about 900 less than normal. Our club sent just about 400 total, about 300 less than normal. Many of the fliers either sent very small teams or decided to skip this race entirely due to the heat concerns.


----------



## TheLaw818

Race Results


----------



## pigeon is fun

good start bro.


----------



## Crazy Pete

So If I still have a bird in the race has it been to a race yet?
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Hello Pete,

You still do have a bird in the race. We were planning on sending more of the futurity bands from people on here, however there was a handful of birds that dropped their 8th flight so we decided to hold them back. Your bird was one of them.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks soundmajorr, how many PT birds are left or has that been answered and I missed it.
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Hello Pete and everyone else,

Sorry for the late response, I sometimes dont get updates when there is replies. I dont have an accurate count and can only guess at this point. I'd estimate around half. The birds that were shipped today are below. Wish everyone luck.
1204
1199
1193
1179


----------



## Xueoo

Good luck all.


----------



## soundmajorr

Hello All. This past race was a weird one at best. Very fast speeds for the whole valley, but it was still a tough race for all club members. 2nd place flier who had a huge drop is still out about 10 birds. We just added an additional combine to the release this week so this may be the reason. There was 391 birds released for my club, and 1800-1900 total released on race day for all combines. The winning speed was 1863.313 and clocked in 3 hrs and 45 mins from 250 miles. Kevin jones bird has been doing great this year. 1204 was the first bird home for me, which place 41 in the race. 1179 was my 4thbird home placing 66th in the race. Both were top 20 % finishes. As of right now 1199 and 1193 have not returned from the race. Still crossing my fingers they show up. They are experienced birds, so im hoping that helps them. I believe they may have followed the new combine birds from the tri city combine west, towards the coast. If there is any updates on returns I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Xueoo

Congrats on the "good" birds. Hope the lost ones come back.


----------



## Crazy Pete

So when is the big race? and was there a race last weekend?
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey pete, there was a race last weekend from 200 miles. A very fast one but a "baby smash".The birds that were out front beat the weather and made it home fast. The rest however got caught in fog through the mountain pass, and had to go around going into a strong headwind. 

Im at work at the moment, but when i get home Ill put up a list of what birds went, which is all. It was the remaining futurity bands. Good thing for those that have birds left, is that none of the out of area birds got lost. they all returned home. I however on the other hand am out birds, some very good ones at that. The local clubs, 4 or so clubs reported high losses. Apologize for the delay, between work, school, and birds it has been a little crazy. But Ill post up the list later today.

The big race is two weekends from this weekend. I believe the 15th if all goes as planned with the weather.


----------



## soundmajorr

The birds below are what survived settling, training, and races thus far. I apologize for all and any losses as we did try our best to get all birds to the final race. Just to let everyone know we lost 5 of our own futurity bands this last race, while all out of area birds returned. This doesnt include regular club bands, or birds that I flew from others. We treated every bird the same, and like a lot of the birds that still remain. I am not sending any of the below birds to the upcoming 300 due to the 200 on sunday being really difficult and the birds coming in all day sunday. Combine that with a Thursday shipping. On top of that there is scheduled rains on the race course saturday. I dont know if they will release saturday, or hold them an extra day until sunday. I didnt want to throw good birds away. There is a 200 next week after the 300, and then the final race of the 350. If those of you that have birds still want me to send them to the 200 next week, please let me know. 
990
992
1179
1192
1204
1365
1366
3081
1188
51718
1196


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well I'm out, any way you can get pics of the PT birds that are left. Just some time before the big race.
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

Yeah thats not a problem at all. Ill try to get it done this weekend.


----------



## TheLaw818

Here are a few pictures of the futurity birds that will be either raced this weekend 200 miles or trained for the finally 350 mile race. 

# 1-990 
# 2-992 
# 3-1179
#4-1192


----------



## TheLaw818

#5 -1204  
# 6-1365
#7-1366 
#8-3081


----------



## TheLaw818

#9-1188
#10-51718 
#11-1196


----------



## soundmajorr

I apologize as some of the picture got uploaded out of order and some duplicates.


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> #9-1188
> #10-51718
> #11-1196


Great looking birds everyone! Thanks for the photos


----------



## Crazy Pete

All nice looking birds thanks for the pics, who's bird is the BCWF? and the BC in the first pic
Dave


----------



## V-John

Dave, mine is the first one, Sho's is second

Thanks for taking the pictures guys!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well those are my picks of the PT birds for what looks like a tough race.
Dave


----------



## jwbriggs

Great pics! Thanks guys!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Good luck in the race today everyone! Looks like it may be a tough weather day. Thanks to the Rosarios for all their hard work in getting our birds in the best position to win today. I hope they wipe the boards today no matter whose birds come in!


----------



## ejb3810

Good luck to all. It would be fantastic if one of these birds won the race, and I really don't care whose it would be. Well maybe I am pulling for one a little harder?


----------



## V-John

Good luck everyone


----------



## Josepe

Don't have a dog in this fight but I like 3081 and 1365.Good luck to all.


----------



## Crazy Pete

How is the weather for the race, wish I could be there to watch.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

5mph tailwind at release is what I was told.


----------



## Crazy Pete

No news yet weather the birds made it home, wonder how many were sent.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Any birds home? I would just like to know how any of the PT birds did. Can't wait till next year I bought some special breeders just for OLR's.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Sorry for the late response. I have been out back all morning waiting for birds to arrive. Smash race to say the least, 480 birds from the FVC 1900 were from the federation. Clocking for our club was bad 154 birds clocked in the day. The condition on our course changed ever 50 to 100 miles from rain, wind to heavy clouds in Sacramento may have played a part. We clocked late and only had 7 days birds. The 2 first birds home 996 and 1204 placed in the money. We wont find out for sure until Friday due to drug testing of all birds who placed in the top. As of today we have 17 birds in the loft from the race, we sent 40.

480 race birds
154 birds returned
37% Everyone in our club lost about 2/3 of their birds, including the top 3 flyers. 

Once again we want to thank each and every one of you for supporting us and our club. We take pride and treated every bird with the best of care. We have some big things on the horizon. We will keep you guys informed. If you have any questions please contact either, here email or call...


----------



## ERIC K

A smash race is always tough to take after you put so much work and time into this. It seam that it would be hard to race this late in the year with day light being so short and even in California November starts the rainy (winter) season. who's bird was 1204?


----------



## TheLaw818

1204 belong to Kevin


----------



## ERIC K

Congrats to Kevin then and to the RR loft for placing in the money.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Congrats to even get a birds home from a smash race shows your hard work paid off, hope you will handle my birds next year.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Thank you gentlemen...

It was a pleasure, stressful yet so much fun. We had a lot of highs and lows..If we had to do it again oh we will lol...


----------



## pigeon is fun

Count me in for 2 bands. I hope its not that early. Lol


----------



## TheLaw818

season getting ready for some old birds.....


----------



## jwbriggs

TheLaw818 said:


> Thank you gentlemen...
> 
> It was a pleasure, stressful yet so much fun. We had a lot of highs and lows..If we had to do it again oh we will lol...


It was great watching you guys go through the motions it takes from from settling to training and lastly the races wanting to know how we did. I commend you and your family for the efforts you go through and look forward to another attempt at it with you as handlers next season.


----------

